# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο Πειραιά - History of Piraeus >  Φωτό πέριξ Πειραιά (Κερατσίνι, Κυνόσουρα, Πέραμα) [Piraeus' surounding areas photos]

## Ellinis

Θα παρεκτραπώ λίγο από τον τίτλο του thread και αντί για κάποιο λιμάνι θα ανεβάσω κάποιες ιστορικές στιγμές από ένα αγκυροβόλιο, συγκεκριμένα της Κυνοσούρας.

Και πάλι από τις άθλιες βιντεοκασσέτες μου  :Sad:  οπότε και η θολούρα...

Ξεκινάμε λοιπόν με μια Βασίλισσα, το Queen Frederica λίγο πριν οδηγηθεί στο διαλυτήριο, κάπου μεταξύ 1972 και 1975.

kynosoura-Q Frederica.jpg

----------


## esperos

Ellinis  είσαι  σίγουρη  ότι  είναι  η  Βασίλισσα  ή  μήπως  πρόκειται  για  το  ΑΚΡΌΠΟΛΙΣ  ή  ΑΘΗΝΑΙ  του  Τυπάλδου;

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά με το χρώμα στα φουγάρα... πραγματικά είναι κάποιο από τα Αθήναι ή Ακρόπολις των Τυπάλδων. 

Νιώθοντας ένοχος για την παραπληροφόρηση που έσπειρα  :Surprised: ops:, συνεχίζω ακάθεκτος με στιγμιότυπα από την ίδια -άγνωστου τίτλου- ταινία.

Ένα από τα δύο αδελφάκια της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ, είτε το Ίσθμια είτε το Κύνθια.

kynosoura8 isthmia or cynthia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αλλά δύο αποσπάσματα από την Κυνοσούρα, 
στο πρώτο αριστερά του μεγάλου πλοίου διακρίνεται η πρύμνη του "Πολικός" του Καβουνίδης (πρ. "Αδριας", πρ. "Κυκλάδες" του Τόγια), ενώ δεξιά διακρίνεται κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το "Μασσαλία" της Ελ.Μες. 
Στο δεξί τέλος της φωτο διακρίνεται ένα μικρό επιβατηγό που φαίνεται και στη δεύτερη φωτό μαζί με το "Μασσαλία".
Κρίνοντας από την πρύμνη του που θυμίζει έντονα αμερικάνικο αντιτορπιλλικό, πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να ήταν κάποια μετασκευή πολεμικού σε επιβατηγό (όπως ήταν και ο "Πολικός").

Σάρωση0201.jpg

Σάρωση0208.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι ένα τελευταίο στιγμιότυπο από την ίδια ταινία, όπου φαίνεται το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ του Καβουνίδη παροπλισμένο με εμφανή τα σημάδια της φωτιάς που το κατέστρεψε το 1972.
Έλυσε κάβους μόνο για να πάει στο διαλυτήριο. 

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πότε και που διαλύθηκε?

untitled1.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ με τη τη σειρά μου τον Παντελεήμονα Λελέκη και τον Απόστολο για το  ανέβασμα αυτών των μοναδικών φωτογραφιών. Είναι σαν να γυρνάς πίσω στο χρόνο και να ταξιδεύεις και πάλι με κάποιον "Απόλλωνα" ή με κάποιο "Κάλυμνος" για ένα ταξίδι που τότε αποτελούσε πραγματική ιεροτελεστία. 
Παρακάτω ακολουθεί μια φωτογραφία του περίφημου "Ολύμπια" που δημοσιεύτηκε στο οπισθόφυλλο του περιοδικού "Ships monthly" (τεύχος Απριλίου 2002).  
Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί από τον Jurgen Saupe το 1979 (μάλλον στην Κυνόσουρα).

Ολύμπια.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μία φώτο μοναδική! Απο το Αρχείο του κ.κ Π. Λελέκη δώρο για εμάς! Γνωρίζετε το μέρος??? Τα πλοία????

3233.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eκπληκτική φωτογραφία ! ! ! 
Μήπως είναι στο Κερατσίνι;

Η συνάθροιση των παλιών καραβιών είναι απίστευτη. Το ΕΛΛΕΝΑ στα δεξιά της προβλήτας και απέναντι του το ΠΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ (ίσως και ως ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ).
Στη σειρά με τα δεμένα καράβια ξεχωρίζω το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ με τα δίδυμα φουγάρα και πάλι. Νομίζω οτι η πρύμνη του πιο κοντινού καραβιού ανήκει στο ΚΥΚΝΟΣ.

----------


## Leo

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με την Ελλήνιδα! Δεν μπορεί να είναι κάπου αλλού! Μόνο το Ελεάνα διάβάζω και συμφωνώ για το Πόρτο Λάφια... :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νομίζω ότι είναι ξεκάθαρο ποιο είναι το μέρος. Τώρα στην ναυτική ...διάλεκτο των Πειραιωτών δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν λέγεται Κερατσίνι, Ιχθυόσκαλα ή όπως αλλιώς. 
Πάντως μπορεί κάποιος να διακρίνει στον ορίζοντα, στα αριστερά της φώτο την Ψυττάλεια, και στο κέντρο προς τα αριστερά τα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας.
Φαίνεται δε αμυδρά και η ξέρα που βρίσκεται σήμερα ναυαγισμένο το Μέλοντι.

Πραγματικά, σπάνια φώτο !!!

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστότατος!!!!!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aριστερα απο το Μεγαλονησος Κρητη, διακρινω ενα πλοιο στα χρωματα της Ηπειρωτικης, με πρυμη απο Ηarland & Wolff. Υποθετω οτι ειναι το Οδυσσευς (1937, ex Leinster),  το οποιο ηρθε στην Ελλαδα το 1967. To Μεγαλονησος Κρητη, μετονομαστηκε σε City Of Athens το 1969.

----------


## Ellinis

Και ένα κουίζ, το όμορφο φορτηγοποστάλι πίσω από το ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ είχε μια παρολίγο παρουσία στην Ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει μας λέει την ιστορία αλλιώς θα το μαρτυρήσω σήμερα το βράδυ.

----------


## esperos

KATERINA K  πρ  PARAGUAY

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Συμφωνα με το Miramar, το Katerina K (ex Paraguay), πηρε το ονομα του το 1972. Το Ελεαννα καηκε το 1971. Βεβαια, απο Ελληνες αγοραστηκε το 1968 και το αδερφο του, NORDSTJERNAN, αλλα την επομενη χρονια πουληθηκε για scrap στην Taiwan! To ιδιο συνεβη και με το αδερφο Argentina, που μας ηρθε με το ονομα ΙΣΜΗΝΗ, το 1970, με το Suecia που ηρθε το 1970 με το ονομα Maco Fidelity, αλλα πηγε για scrap το 1971. To αδελφο Peru, ονομαστηκε Maco Venture, αλλα και τα 2 πηγαν Shanghai την επομενη χρονια...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία με όλα αυτά τα πλοία είναι πραγματικά εκπληκτική.
Παρακάτω, ακολουθεί η φωτογραφία (μιας φωτογραφίας) με το "Αλκυών" (πρώην "Μιμίκα Λ."). Η φωτογραφία αυτή υπήρχε σε κάδρο στο αναψυκτήριο του Ο.Λ.Π. στο χώρο που φεύγουν σήμερα τα πλοία για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και Σάμο-Ικαρία. Δεν έχει φωτογραφηθεί καλά και αν πάει κάποιος μπορεί να δει αν υπάρχει ακόμα. Υπήρχαν και δυο-τρεις ακόμα φωτογραφίες.


Tο Αλκυών στο Πέραμα ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> KATERINA K πρ PARAGUAY


Έτσι πίστευα και εγώ αλλά οι ημερομηνίες που παρέθεσε ο finnpartner 1966 το δυσκολεύουν, καθώς το Κ¶ΤΕΡΙΝΑ Κ. φαίνεται πως ήρθε στην Ελλάδα αφού κάηκε το εικονιζόμενο ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ. 
Αυτό που μπορεί να είναι από αυτή τη σειρά από όμορφα φορτηγοποστάλια είναι το MACO FIDELITY, πρ.SUECIA.

Μια ακόμη φώτο το ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ Κ ως PARAGUAY ανέβασα εδώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραθέτω ένα screenshot από το AIS Greece, το οποίο πιστεύω θα μας διευκολύνει να διαλευκάνουμε πλήρως το μέρος στο οποίο
έχει τραβηχτεί η απίθανη *αυτή φωτογραφία* του κ. Π. Λελέκη.

Στο σημείο στο χάρτη με το κόκκινο περίγραμμα, δείχνω το μέρος το οποίο πιστεύω ότι απεικονίζει η συγκεκριμμένη φώτο.

*Πράσινη βούλα μέσα στο περίγραμμα* : Δείχνω το σημείο στη φώτο όπου είναι δεμένα τα Ελεάννα και Paraguay.
*Κόκκινη βούλα μέσα στο περίγραμμα* : Δείχνω το σημείο όπου είναι δεμένο το Μεγαλόνησος Κρήτη.
*Μπλέ τόξο* : Εδώ βρίσκεται το μαύρο πλοίο που φαίνεται πίσω από το Ελεάννα, αλλά ταυτόχρονα είναι και το σημείο στο οποίο
απεικονίζεται και το Αλκυών *σε αυτή την φώτο* που ανέβασε ο Roi Baudoin, πριν φτιαχτεί βέβαια ο μεγάλος μόλος που φαίνεται
αριστερά από το κόκκινο περίγραμμα.
*Κίτρινο τόξο* : Είναι το πιθανότερο σημείο από όπου έχει τραβηχτεί η φώτο του κ. Λελέκη.

Για να βοηθήσω περισσότερο τους φίλους να προσανατολιστούν στον χάρτη, δείχνω με *μπλέ παραλληλόγραμμο* τον μόλο ΔΕΗ, και με *κόκκινο* τον μόλο Δραπετσώνας.

Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν το συγκεκριμμένο μέρος λέγεται Κερατσίνι, Ιχθυόσκαλα, ή Ικόνιο, (όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει), πάντως είναι γεγονός 
ότι για να πάμε εκεί, έχουμε φύγει πια από Κερατσίνι και πάμε προς Πέραμα.

AIS_6.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι με βάση την παραπάνω εξαιρετική δουλειά του φίλου Espresso Venezia, το μυστηριώδες μέρος με το κόκκινο πλαισιο είναι ο Κερατόπυργος.
Είναι ακριβώς η θέση όπου κατασκευάζεται σήμερα η Προβλήτα Νο 1 του ΣΕΜΠΟ.
Η προβλήτα Νο 2 στο Νέο Ικόνιο (αριστερά της παραπάνω) είναι αυτή που λειτουργεί και σήμερα (διακρίνεται και στην παραπάνω εικόνα, καθώς υπάρχουν συσσωρευμένα πάρα πολλά containers).
Πίσω και επάνω από την Προβλήτα 2 διακρίνονται οι δεξαμενές της SHELL.
Το μέρος, λοιπόν, είναι ο Κερατόπυργος (πρέπει να ανήκει στο Δήμο Περάματος, καθώς νομίζω ότι τα σύνορα Κερατσινίου- Περάματος είναι λίγο πιο δεξιά από το κόκκινο πλάσιο.
Λέγεται έτσι, γιατί υπήρχε κάποτε ένας παλιός κυλινδρικός πύργος που τον ισοπέδωσαν για να φτιάξουν με υα υλικά του μία πυριτιδαποθήκη.

----------


## noulos

Δεν παίζεσαι Espresso Venezia! Καταπληκτική δουλειά! :lol:

----------


## Apostolos

Και για τους παντοφλάδες εδώ στο Πέραμα το 1977...

Απο το αρχείο του Απόστολου Κουρμπέλη
PERAMA 1977.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Το πρωτο πλοιο το *Σταματιος Φ*, τα τελευταια χρονια δουλευε _Παχη-Φανερωμενη Σαλαμινας_. Προσφατα μετονομαστηκε σε *Σταματιος*, σημαια Παναμα και πριν μερικες μερες μας αφησε (μαλλον) για αγνωστα μερη.... 

Το αλλο το *Ζαχαριας* εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι Σαλαμινα, αλλα δεν παιρνω και ορκο. Παντως εχω καιρο να το δω...

----------


## xara

Ο *ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΣ* κάνει Αίγιο-Αγ. Νικόλαο. Συμπαθητικό καραβάκι.

----------


## yannisa340

> Μία φώτο μοναδική! Απο το Αρχείο του κ.κ Π. Λελέκη δώρο για εμάς! Γνωρίζετε το μέρος??? Τα πλοία????
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1328


Αυτό με την ανεβασμένη πλώρη είναι το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από τη Νάξο πάμε στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας, κάπου στα 1999.
Το "Νεφέλη" ετοιμάζεται για να αναλάβει υπηρεσία στον Αργοσαρωνικό.
Δίπλα του το υπέροχο "Ουρανός" (το πρώην "Αριάδνη").
Εκείνη την ημέρα στον Νέο Μώλο ήταν αραγμένα, μεταξύ άλλων, το "Νήσος Κύπρος", το "Επτάνησος", το "Star Trailer", το "Memed Abasidze",
Μια όμορφη μέρα στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

To Νεφέλη στον νέο Μώλο.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας πάμε τώρα στο Πέραμα του 1967.
Το *"Λίνδος"* του Κ. Ευθυμιάδη στην πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος κατά το έτος 1967.
Η αναγνώριση του πλοίου έγινε από τον καλό φίλο *BEN BRUCE.*

Η φωτογραφία δημοιεύεται στα *"Ναυτικά Δελτία του Ο.Λ.Π.".*
Το πλοίο είναι το πρώην γαλλικό *"LYAUTEY",* αγοράστηκε το 1967 και δρομολογήθηκε το 1968 στην ακτοπλοΐα (οι πληροφορίεςαυτές προέρχονται από το περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"*, τεύχος: *44*, Οκτώβριος 1996).
*"Lindos"* of *Euthimiadis* in the floating dock of O.L.P. in Perama in 1967.

From *"The Annual Bulletin of Piraeus - 1967".*
Editor: *Port Authority of Piraeus S.A. (O.L.P.).*

Το Λίνδος στο Πέραμα.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στην φωτογραφία φαίνονται οι εργασίες προσθήκης μπουκαπόρτας για την μεταφορά αυτοκινήτων που έγιναν από τον Ευθυμιάδη.

----------


## britanis

what is the name of the liner?;-))

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> what is the name of the liner?;-))


As Roi said, it is Lindos (ex LYAUTEY) of Euthimiadis Lines in the floating dock of O.L.P. (Pireaus Port Organisation) in Perama, around 1967. As Queen Anna Maria wrote, the picture was taken during the conversion to carry cars (the door/ ramp is visible).

----------


## britanis

;-)))))))))))) thaaaaanks

----------


## Haddock

Roi, that's a really gem of a photograph, well done.

Στα 1967, κάπου εκεί γύρω πάνω σε κάποιες σχάρες, στα ναυπηγεία της περιοχής, θα βρισκόταν και το ΕΛΛΗ του Φραγκουδάκη  :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Γυρίζουμε πίσω στα 1964.
Στην περιοχή του Κερατσινίου κατασκευάζεται ο Λιμήν Ηρακλέους.
Είναι η περιοχή στην οποία σήμερα πολλά πλοία κάνουν επισκευές ή μετασκευές. Για πολλούς μήνες ήταν εδώ δεμένο το "Έλυρος", ενώ τώρα είναι το "Aegean I" και άλλα πλοία.
Η περιοχή έχει αλλάξει πολύ από τότε.
Ας μας βοηθήσουνε όσοι θυμούνται καλύτερα την περιοχή για να δούμε τις αλλαγές που έχουν γίνει από τότε.
Στο βάθος ο μώλος που φαίνεται στην τρίτη φωτογραφία (με τα φορτηγά) βρίσκεται στη θέση του σημερινού Μώλου της ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι;
Οι ερωτήσεις προς Ναυτιλομένους είναι πολλές.


Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το περίφημο* "Έλενα Π"* κατά την περίοδο που μετασκευαζόταν πριν να αναλάβει δρομολόγια από τη Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο-Μύκονο.
Η φωτογραφία δημοσιεύεται στα *"Ναυτικά Δελτία του Ο.Λ.Π." του έτους 1964.* 

Hercules Port in Keratsini, near Piraeus.
In 1964 a view of Hercules Port (Limin Irakleous) after recent works.
The ship is the famous* "Elena P"* (Pagoulatou), during the conversion period.
After some months she would start routes from Rafina Port to Andros-Tinos.
She's the ex Linda Scarlett.

Special dedicated to paroskayak, Έσπερο, Α. Μώλο, Nicholas Peppas, Appia 1978, Καπεταν Αντρέα, Ben Bruce, Henry Cashiaro, britanis, Finnpartner, Απόστολος, TSS Queen Anna Maria, polykas and Rocinante.
From *"The Annual Bulletin of Piraeus - 1967".*
Editor: *Port Authority of Piraeus S.A. (O.L.P.).*

Elena P.JPG

Hercules Port.JPG

Drapetsona.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πραγματικά σπουδαία φωτογραφία, οι εκδόσεις του ΟΛΠ είναι γεμάτες με πολύτιμα πετράδια...
Πίσω απο τα βουνά με το κάρβουνο, απο την άλλη μεριά του ντόκου που είναι δεμένο το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π., φαίνεται και το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ.
Πιο κοντά μας, μπροστά απο την πλώρη του αρχαίου φορτηγού, νομίζω πως φαίνεται μια άσπρη "παντοφλίτσα" με κίτρινο φουγάρο.

----------


## xaloba

Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια απο την οποια καταλαβαινουμε γιατι η προβλητα με τα ρορο λεγεται 'Καρβουνοσκαλά'... :Very Happy: . Thanks!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Roi!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Perama  1960  from Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens).
Piraeus Perama.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I know that many of you have nice pictures from OLP but here are some more from the works in _Keratsini_ in 1955-57  Photographs of Meletzis  from Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens).

Piraeus Keratsini2.jpg

Piraeus Keratsini works 1955-57.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Skaramangas shipyards from Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens).

Piraeus Skaramangas.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Μια οχι και τόσο ( με γνώμωνα την παλαιότητα) ιστορική φωτογραφία απο το Κερατσίνι. Είναι η έναρξη κατασκευής της τεράστιας προβλήτας μεταξύ της ΔΕΗ και του μικρού λιμανιού του Αγίου Γεωργίου. Η κομμένη πλώρη ανήκει σε πλοίο που κόπηκε απο τον ΟΛΠ σε μια ακόμη επιχείρηση εκκαθάρισης ναυαγίων ( με πολύ - πολύ επιφύλαξη θα πώ οτι ανήκει στο Bella Maria, αλλά μάλλον κάνω λάθος). Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε απο την μικρή πλατεία ψηλά απο το λιμανάκι. Κάτω ακριβώς απο αυτήν βρισκόταν τα διυλιστήρια ορυκτελαίων της ELBYN. Τώρα είναι σχολείο.Η πλατεία αυτή ήταν το αγαπημένο μου "στεκι" για ξεκούραση και φωτογράφηση, ειδικά με zoom.

Kommeno.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια οχι και τόσο ( με γνώμωνα την παλαιότητα) ιστορική φωτογραφία απο το Κερατσίνι. Είναι  η έναρξη κατασκευής της  τεράστιας προβλήτας μεταξύ της ΔΕΗ και του μικρού λιμανιού του Αγίου Γεωργίου. Η κομμένη πλώρη ανήκει σε πλοίο που κόπηκε απο τον ΟΛΠ σε μια ακόμη επιχείρηση εκκαθάρισης ναυαγίων ( με πολύ - πολύ επιφύλαξη θα πώ οτι ανήκει στο Bella Maria, αλλά μάλλον κάνω λάθος). Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε απο την μικρή πλατεία ψηλά απο το λιμανάκι. Κάτω ακριβώς απο αυτήν βρισκόταν τα διυλιστήρια ορυκτελαίων της ELBYN. Τώρα είναι σχολείο.Η πλατεία αυτή ήταν το αγαπημένο μου "στεκι" για ξεκούραση και φωτογράφηση, ειδικά με zoom.


This sad bow of _Bella Maria_ breaks my heart... Like the had of a fish that was eaten by a cat

----------


## Ellinis

It is not BELLA MARIA, it is from FIESTA/SUN AMBASSADOR.

----------


## a.molos

Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία (συγχωρήστε μου την ποιότητα και το κολάζ, αλλά τότε δεν είχα φακό και μηχανή αξιώσεων), απο τον Νέο Μώλο της Δραπετσώνας. Είναι δύο ημέρες μετά την βύθιση απο δολιοφθορά του ITALIA EXPRESS. Διακρίνονται απο αριστερά προς τα δεξιά τα πλοία, 
ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ e.x AQUAMARINE (μετασκευή),ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙ,ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ, ΜΕDITERANEAN SKY, η θέση που βυθίσθηκε το ITALIA EXPRESS, PRINCESS M., QUEEN M., KYPROS STAR, ARIANE I. To ημερολόγιο έδειχνε 26/03/1988 (όπως λέει και η γνωστή εκπομπή) και ο φωτισμός χαμηλός λόγω συννεφιάς και προχωρημένης ώρας. Η φωτό τραβήχτηκε απο την απέναντι αποβάθρα στο Κερατσίνι.

Neos Molos.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια ερώτηση στους ειδικούς λόγω περιοχής :
Τη 10ετία του 60 και αρχές αυτής του 70 οι <παντόφλες> του Περάματος ήταν ξύλινες ή έχω μπερδευτεί με κάτι άλλο που μου έχει αφήσει αυτή την εντύπωση ?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ερώτηση στους ειδικούς λόγω περιοχής :
> Τη 10ετία του 60 και αρχές αυτής του 70 οι <παντόφλες> του Περάματος ήταν ξύλινες ή έχω μπερδευτεί με κάτι άλλο που μου έχει αφήσει αυτή την εντύπωση ?


Oi pantofles then htan ka0olou xylines. 
Alla ta karavakia pou phgainan aplws kosmo apo to Perama sta Paloukia htan apo xylo. Koitaxe!
Salamis.jpg
Sto thema limaniou Salaminas http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56000 eixa grayei kapote



> What an experience to travel from Piraeus to *Salamina* in the early 1960s. The boats were small, wooden, with a small engine and an enclosure where the passengers were sitting sidewise. Some slightly bigger ones had a small bench ("bar" by euphemism) for drinks and sandwiches... We will never know their names, although we have many pictures... Of course unless someone has a list of all these small boats!

----------


## τοξοτης

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο για την απάντηση.
Εντάξει για τα καραβάκια που έκανα δρομολόγια από Πειραιά για Παλούκια-Σελήνια Κακή Βίγλα το ήξερα , για τις <παντόφλες> που έφευγαν δίπλα από τις παράγκες στο Πέραμα (τα μπουζουξίδικα της εποχής ) μου είχε κολλήσει η εντύπωση ότι γύρω στα 1958-1962 υπήρχαν ξύλινες ή έστω και ξύλινες <παντόφλες>
Ίσως μικρός τότε κάτι άλλο είχα συνδυάσει που μου άφησε αυτή την εντύπωση.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## kostastzo

για τις <παντόφλες> που έφευγαν δίπλα από τις παράγκες στο Πέραμα (*τα μπουζουξίδικα της εποχής )*

Τι μου θυμιζεις ναξερες φιλε τοξοτη!

----------


## τοξοτης

Φίλε  Kostastzo
Σχετικά με το τι σου θύμισα θα σου πω τα εξής ¨
Από το 1953 ή 54 ο πατέρας μου άρχισε να εργάζεται σαν Φύλακας-Αποθηκάριος στα Ναυπηγεία Δ.Αναστασιάδη-Α.Τσορτανίδη ( του κυρ Μήτσου και του κυρ Ανέστη ) μέχρι το 1973 ή 74 αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου.
Γύρω στα 1957 (5 χρονών τότε) άρχισα να πηγαίνω στο ναυπηγείο μαζί με τη συχωρεμένη τη μάννα μου και ορισμένες φορές  κοιμόμαστε και μέσα.
Εκεί λοιπόν στις παράγκες πηγαίναμε για μπάνιο 
Εκεί στο ναυπηγείο είδα πλοία να επισκευάζονται.
Είδα πλοία να χτίζονται (ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ-ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ)
Είδα πλοία να χτίζονται να μπατάρουν και να ξαναχτίζονται (ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ μετά ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ)
Εκεί πήγαινα σινεμά  στο ΚΥΜΑ δίπλα στους Καραγιωργαίους
Αλήθεια τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ από τα χρόνια εκείνα.
Αλήθεια πόσο απλοί ήταν τότε οι άνθρωποι και όχι μόνο οι εργαζόμενοι αλλά και οι κυρ Μήτσος και Ανέστης  
Α και να μη ξεχάσω το θρυλικό τραινάκι του Περάματος και σα ζωόφιλος το θρυλικό λυκόσκυλο τον ΠΕΤΡΟ , αυτόν τον κέρβερο που ήταν στο ναυπηγείο 
Συγνώμη για το προσωπικό αλλά παρασύρθηκα

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι πιό κάτω φωτογραφίες που βρήκα στο site του Δήκου Περάματος αφιερωμένες στον φίλο μου  Kostastzo


Το κέντρο ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ στα δυτικά της πόλης



Παραλία Περάματος 1966-1967



Το θρυλικό τραινάκι

----------


## kostastzo

Φιλε τοξοτη σε υπερ υπερ ευχαριστω για τις φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Οι πιό κάτω φωτογραφίες που βρήκα στο site του Δήκου Περάματος αφιερωμένες στον φίλο μου  Kostastzo
> 
> 
> Το κέντρο ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ στα δυτικά της πόλης
>  Παραλία Περάματος 1966-1967
>  Το θρυλικό τραινάκι


Eyxaristw poly kai egw _Toxoth_, eidika the gia to trainaki!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Οι πιό κάτω φωτογραφίες που βρήκα στο site του Δήκου Περάματος αφιερωμένες στον φίλο μου  Kostastzo
> 
> 
> Το θρυλικό τραινάκι


Mia allh fwtografia apo *to trainaki tou Peramatos* me afierwsh ston _Toxoth_ pou agapaei ton Peiraia kai ta perixwra opws htan! N.

H fwtografia einai apo to arxeio tou H.S.A.P. Einai apo to 1936. Deixnei to trainaki konta sto fylakio tou Polemikou Nautikou.
Phgh: Konstantinos Filippou, *Diadromh enos aiwna 1990-2000*, J&J Ellas, Peiraieus, Fevrouarios 2007.
Trainaki Perama.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ
Μια ερώτηση γιατί ΄και χρόνια έχω να πάω και αδυνατίζει φαίνεται η μνήμη
< Το τραινάκι περνούσε τόσο παραλιακά ή είχε αλλάξει μετά >1958 η διαδρομή του ή είχε αλλάξει μετά η γύρω περιοχή. ??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστώ και εγώ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ
> Μια ερώτηση γιατί ΄και χρόνια έχω να πάω και αδυνατίζει φαίνεται η μνήμη
> < Το τραινάκι περνούσε τόσο παραλιακά ή είχε αλλάξει μετά >1958 η διαδρομή του ή είχε αλλάξει μετά η γύρω περιοχή. ??


Na sou pw thn alh0eia egw etsi to 0umamai mexri to 1966 h 1967 pou htan h teleutaia fora pou to eixa parei. Eixa ftasei mexri to terma, pou htan akrivws opws sth fwtografia.  N

----------


## gtogias

Καλησπέρα

Όπως φαίνεται και από το Google Earth ακόμη και σήμερα το ίχνος της γραμμής είναι παραπάνω από ορατό:

Perama_GoogleEarth.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Όπως φαίνεται και από το Google Earth ακόμη και σήμερα το ίχνος της γραμμής είναι παραπάνω από ορατό:
> 
> Perama_GoogleEarth.jpg


Eisai tromeros! Eyxaristoume ! N

----------


## kostastzo

και εγω ειχα παει πολλες φορες μεχρι το τερμα 1969-71 αλλα δεν θυμαμαι καλα τοσο κοντα τη θαλασσα ,βεβαια εχουν περασει και τοσα χρονια!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Σχετικά με το Τραμ του Περάματος να σας γνωρίσω ότι εγώ γύρω στο 1957 και μέχρι την απόσυρσή του το θυμάμαι κίτρινο σαν το παρακάτω.
ηγή : http://www.isap-union.gr/tram_perama.html




Εχω την εντύπωση ότι τα παλαιότερα ήταν πράσινα και μετά τα καινούργια τα εβαψαν κίτρινα για να ξεχωρίζουν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σχετικά με το Τραμ του Περάματος να σας γνωρίσω ότι εγώ γύρω στο 1957 και μέχρι την απόσυρσή του το θυμάμαι κίτρινο σαν το παρακάτω. Εχω την εντύπωση ότι τα παλαιότερα ήταν πράσινα και μετά τα καινούργια τα εβαψαν κίτρινα για να ξεχωρίζουν.


Very nice!!!  Memories....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Kilkis_ in Nausta0mos after the German bombardment of April 22, 1941. From a 2002 insert (_Seven Days_ series) of _Kathimerini_ 

Kilkis in Naust 19410422.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Σχετικά με το Τραμ του Περάματος να σας γνωρίσω ότι εγώ γύρω στο 1957 και μέχρι την απόσυρσή του το θυμάμαι κίτρινο σαν το παρακάτω.
> ηγή : http://www.isap-union.gr/tram_perama.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εχω την εντύπωση ότι τα παλαιότερα ήταν πράσινα και μετά τα καινούργια τα εβαψαν κίτρινα για να ξεχωρίζουν.


Τα αρχικά χρώματα των τραμ του Περάματος ήταν μπλέ. Στην δίαρκεια της κατοχής φόρεσαν και αυτά χρώματα παραλλαγής και μετακατοχικά πήραν το κιτρινωπό χρώμα μέχρι το τέλος τους το 1978. 
Η γραμμή λειτούργησε όλο το διάστημα με το ίδιο τροχαίο υλικό κατασκευής Breda. Δεν υπήρξαν νέα και παλιά.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ <gtogias>
Δε θέλω να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου γιατί δεν είμαι άμεσα γνώστης.
Δε γνωρίζω αν το τραμ του Περάματος ήταν πριν μπλε ή πράσινο (η φωτ/φία στη σελίδα 6 με αριθ. καταχώρησης <51> του φίλου Νίκου , παρ' ότι είναι φανταστική, δε φοηθά πολύ όσον αφορά το χρώμα μπλε ή πράσινο).
Ψάχνοντας λοιπόν να βρω κάποια στοιχεία βρήκα τα παρακάτω :
..................................................  ....................................
*Τέρμα τα δίφραγκα...* 
Το 1939 τα οχήματα ανακαινίστηκαν και βάφτηκαν πράσινα, ενώ τα περισσότερα ιππήλατα τραμ εκποιήθηκαν και αποσύρθηκαν από την κυκλοφορία. Ένα χρόνο αργότερα αγοράστηκαν από την ιταλική κοινοπραξία ΟΜ/CGE/Breda του Μιλάνου 60 μεγάλα, με αεροδυναμικό σχεδιασμό οχήματα, γνωστά ως «κίτρινα» λόγω του χρώματός τους. Η τιμή των εισιτηρίων κυμαινόταν από 1,5 έως 5 δραχμές, ανάλογα με τη διαδρομή. Τότε γεννήθηκε και η γνωστή φράση «τέρμα τα δίφραγκα», την οποία έλεγε ο εισπράκτορας του τραμ, ειδοποιώντας τους επιβάτες ότι από την επόμενη στάση δεν ίσχυαν πλέον τα εισιτήρια αξίας δυο δραχμών. Την 28η Οκτωβρίου του 1940 οι τροχιόδρομοι της Αθήνας συμμετείχαν στην επιστράτευση μεταφέροντας τους ενθουσιώδεις επίστρατους στους σιδηροδρομικούς σταθμούς και το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, από όπου θα ξεκινούσαν για το αλβανικό μέτωπο. Στη διάρκεια της γερμανικής κατοχής τα τραμ λειτουργούσαν πότε κανονικά και πότε καθόλου. Το 1943 μεγάλο μέρος των συρμών καταστράφηκε από την πυρκαγιά που ξέσπασε στο αμαξοστάσιο της Καλλιθέας. Στη διάρκεια των «Δεκεμβριανών» (1944) αρκετά τραμ έμειναν ακινητοποιημένα στους δρόμους και μερικά χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ως οδοφράγματα. 

*Η παρακμή* 

Μετά την κατοχή και το τέλος του εμφυλίου, ο τροχιόδρομος άρχισε να χάνει την αίγλη του. Μέσα στο γενικότερο κλίμα της εποχής το τραμ κρίθηκε δυσκίνητο, θορυβώδες και εμπόδιο στην άνετη κυκλοφορία των αυτοκινήτων. Αρχικά καταργήθηκαν ορισμένες γραμμές, κυρίως επειδή οι περίοικοι διαμαρτύρονταν για τον θόρυβο που έκαναν. Από το 1953 η Ηλεκτρική Εταιρία Μεταφορών πήρε εντολή από το Υπουργείο Δημοσίων Έργων να ενισχύσει το δίκτυό της με ηλεκτροκίνητα λεωφορεία, κάτι που ολοκληρώθηκε το 1960 με την έλευση των τρόλεϊ. Τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες της 16ης Νοεμβρίου του 1953 συνεργεία του Υπουργείου μετά από εντολή του Κωνσταντίνου Καραμανλή, ξήλωσαν τις σιδηροτροχιές στον κόμβο των Χαυτείων, καταργώντας έτσι τις γραμμές Πατησίων – Αμπελοκήπων και Κυψέλης – Παγκρατίου. Αυτή η επιδεικτική διακοπή της λειτουργίας του τραμ, γνωστή ως «ξήλωμα των γραμμών», αποτελεί μνημείο βλακείας στη νεότερη πολιτική ιστορία της Ελλάδας, αφού έγινε χωρίς την παραμικρή μελέτη συγκοινωνιακής αναβάθμισης και βέβαια αποδείχτηκε στην πορεία τελείως λανθασμένη. 

*Το τελευταίο καμπανάκι* 

Ο γνωστός ήχος από το καμπανάκι του αθηναϊκού τραμ ακούστηκε για τελευταία φορά λίγο πριν τα μεσάνυχτα της 15ης προς 16η Οκτωβρίου του 1960, έξω από το αμαξοστάσιο της Αγίας Τριάδας στον Κεραμικό. Τα τραμ στα 52 χρόνια της ζωής τους διακίνησαν κάπου 3 δισεκατομμύρια άτομα μέσα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της πρωτεύουσας. Η γραμμή του Περάματος συνέχισε να λειτουργεί μέχρι το 1977, χρησιμοποιούμενη όμως κυρίως για στρατιωτικούς σκοπούς. Στις 4 Απριλίου 1977, Μεγάλη Δευτέρα απόγευμα, το τραμ του Περάματος προερχόμενο από το Πέραμα και κατευθυνόμενο στον Πειραιά, στολισμένο με λουλούδια και πανό, έκανε το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο. Έφτασε στην πλατεία Λουδοβίκου του Πειραιά, έξω από το σταθμό του Ηλεκτρικού, όπου αποβίβασε τους επιβάτες του, ενώ ο οδηγός Γιάννης Κωστόπουλος χτύπησε για τελευταία φορά το καμπανάκι και οδήγησε το όχημα 77 στο αμαξοστάσιο της οδού Κόνωνος. Εκείνη τη στιγμή γράφτηκε ο επίλογος της πρώτης περιόδου του ελληνικού τραμ. 
(απόσπασμα από http://www.auto24.gr/html/ent/611/ent.34611.asp

Να συμπληρώσω δε ότι απʼ ότι θυμάμαι υπήρχαν δύο γραμμές , αυτή του Περάματος με διπλό συρμμό  και αυτή του Αγ.Γεωργίου με μονό συρμό, που ξεκινούσαν από την πλατεία Λουδοβίκου (έξω από τον σταθμό του ΕΗΣ) περνούσαν την Ακτή Κονδύλη και έστριβαν δεξιά στη σημερινή Θερμοπυλών και λίγο μετά διασταυρωνόταν με την γραμμή του Ο.Σ.Ε. (τότε Σ.Ε.Κ.)
Μετά κάπου χώριζαν (δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς που) και το ένα πήγαινε στον ¶γιο Γεώργιο και το ¶λλο πήγαινε στο Πέραμα.

----------


## gtogias

> Αγαπητέ <gtogias>
> Δε θέλω να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου γιατί δεν είμαι άμεσα γνώστης.
> Δε γνωρίζω αν το τραμ του Περάματος ήταν πριν μπλε ή πράσινο (η φωτ/φία στη σελίδα 6 με αριθ. καταχώρησης <51> του φίλου Νίκου , παρ' ότι είναι φανταστική, δε φοηθά πολύ όσον αφορά το χρώμα μπλε ή πράσινο).
> Ψάχνοντας λοιπόν να βρω κάποια στοιχεία βρήκα τα παρακάτω :
> ..................................................  ....................................
> *Τέρμα τα δίφραγκα...* 
> Το 1939 τα οχήματα ανακαινίστηκαν και βάφτηκαν πράσινα, ενώ τα περισσότερα ιππήλατα τραμ εκποιήθηκαν και αποσύρθηκαν από την κυκλοφορία. Ένα χρόνο αργότερα αγοράστηκαν από την ιταλική κοινοπραξία ΟΜ/CGE/Breda του Μιλάνου 60 μεγάλα, με αεροδυναμικό σχεδιασμό οχήματα, γνωστά ως «κίτρινα» λόγω του χρώματός τους.


Φιλε Τοξότη
Η ιστορία των τραμ της Αθήνας/Πειραιά πάνω κάτω είναι όπως το κείμενο που παραθέτεις.

Η αναφορά περί πρασίνων είναι μόνο για τα τραμ της ΗΕΜ, που λειτουργούσε τα τραμ της Αθήνας-Πειραιά εκτός από το τραμ της Παραλίας και το τραμ του Περάματος που λειτουργούσε η ΕΗΣ. 

Έχοντας προσωπικά ασχοληθεί αρκετά με τα μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς, θα μπορούσαμε να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση με αρκετές λεπτομέρειες, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι κάνω κατάχρηση ενός χώρου που είναι καραβολατρικός.

----------


## a.molos

Μην φοαβάσαι για τίποτα:lol:. Πέραμα χωρίς τραμ, αυγό χωρίς αλάτι. Και το Πέραμα στηρίχθηκε και αναπτύχθηκε χάρις στο τραμ και οι μονιμάδες ταξίδευαν για λίγο ακόμη μετά το τέρμα, για την ειδική προκυμαία απόπου οι "ευκαιρίες" τους μετέφεραν στον ναυσταθμο  και ένα απο τα τελευταία εναπομείναντα οχήματα ανακαινήσθηκαν εντός της επισκευαστικής.
Αρα λοιπόν υπάρχει  άμμεση σχέση και δεν γίνεται κατάχρηση του χώρου.
Για του λόγου το αληθές παραθέτω 3 φωτό απο τις εργασίες ανακατασκευής και το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της εργασίας και είμαι ευτυχής που είχα την τύχη να κάνω 5-6 δρομολόγια με αυτό.

----------


## gtogias

> Μην φοαβάσαι για τίποτα:lol:. Πέραμα χωρίς τραμ, αυγό χωρίς αλάτι. Και το Πέραμα στηρίχθηκε και αναπτύχθηκε χάρις στο τραμ και οι μονιμάδες ταξίδευαν για λίγο ακόμη μετά το τέρμα, για την ειδική προκυμαία απόπου οι "ευκαιρίες" τους μετέφεραν στον ναυσταθμο και ένα απο τα τελευταία εναπομείναντα οχήματα ανακαινήσθηκαν εντός της επισκευαστικής.
> Αρα λοιπόν υπάρχει άμμεση σχέση και δεν γίνεται κατάχρηση του χώρου.
> Για του λόγου το αληθές παραθέτω 3 φωτό απο τις εργασίες ανακατασκευής και το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της εργασίας και είμαι ευτυχής που είχα την τύχη να κάνω 5-6 δρομολόγια με αυτό.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Το τραινάκι το πρόλαβα λίγο σαν παιδάκι στα τελευταία. Γνωρίζοντας την ιστορία του καταλαβαίνω ότι ήταν πλέον τελείως απαξιωμένο. Απόφαση που ποτέ δεν τεκμηριώθηκε/εξηγήθηκε επαρκώς.

Μια φωτογραφία του από τη δεκαετία του 60 ενός αμερικανού που ταξίδεψε εκείνη την εποχή στην Ελλάδα. Φυσικά σιδηροδρομόφιλος.

Αφιερωμένη στον Nikolaos Peppas και στους a.molo και τοξότη:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40399

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> 
> Το τραινάκι το πρόλαβα λίγο σαν παιδάκι στα τελευταία. Γνωρίζοντας την ιστορία του καταλαβαίνω ότι ήταν πλέον τελείως απαξιωμένο. Απόφαση που ποτέ δεν τεκμηριώθηκε/εξηγήθηκε επαρκώς.
> 
> Μια φωτογραφία του από τη δεκαετία του 60 ενός αμερικανού που ταξίδεψε εκείνη την εποχή στην Ελλάδα. Φυσικά σιδηροδρομόφιλος.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στον Nikolaos Peppas και στους a.molo και τοξότη:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40399


Excellent photo...  Thanks.
May I ask (publicly or privately)? Are you related to the Togias family?

----------


## τοξοτης

Φίλε gtogias δεν βρίσκω λόγια να χαρακτηρίσω την φωτογραφία!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αυτή και εκείνη του φίλου Νίκου όσον αφορά το τραμ Περάματος είναι ανεπανάληπτες.

----------


## gtogias

> Excellent photo... Thanks.
> May I ask (publicly or privately)? Are you related to the Togias family?


Καλησπέρα.

Από την ίδια περιοχή (Κάρυστο) αλλά καμμία σχέση.

----------


## gtogias

Από την έκδοση του ΟΛΠ, άφιξη της πρώτης πλωτής δεξαμενής το 1960:

Olp103.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Από την έκδοση του ΟΛΠ, άφιξη της πρώτης πλωτής δεξαμενής το 1960:
> 
> Olp103.jpg


Δεξιά διακρίνεται η πλωρη του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ, αδελφού του ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΣΑ του Π.Ν., που ανήκε αρχικά στο ΟΔΙΣΣΥ που το χρησιμοποιήσε για να φερει βαρια υλικά των επανορθόσεων πολέμου από το εξωτερικό.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση το 1960 που λέει η λεζάντα, γιατί το ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ αναφέρεται οτι μεταβιβάστηκε το 1952 στη Γαλλία.

----------


## gtogias

> Δεξιά διακρίνεται η πλωρη του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ, αδελφού του ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΣΑ του Π.Ν., που ανήκε αρχικά στο ΟΔΙΣΣΥ που το χρησιμοποιήσε για να φερει βαρια υλικά των επανορθόσεων πολέμου από το εξωτερικό.
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση το 1960 που λέει η λεζάντα, γιατί το ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ αναφέρεται οτι μεταβιβάστηκε το 1952 στη Γαλλία.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι χρονολογίες στις λεζάντες είναι λίγο σχετικές. Τις παραθέτω απλώς ως ένδειξη για την εποχή.Τώρα αν έχουν τόση απόκλιση τι να πω.

----------


## Ellinis

Σημασία έχει οτι βλέπουμε εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες και όμορφες εικόνες! 

Εκεί απέναντι από την πλώρη του Ωκεανός, στην Κυνόσουρα, φαίνεται ένα ασπρο σκαρί που μου κάνει για ποστάλι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεξιά διακρίνεται η πλωρη του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ, αδελφού του ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΣΑ του Π.Ν., που ανήκε αρχικά στο ΟΔΙΣΣΥ που το χρησιμοποιήσε για να φερει βαρια υλικά των επανορθόσεων πολέμου από το εξωτερικό.
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση το 1960 που λέει η λεζάντα, γιατί το ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ αναφέρεται οτι μεταβιβάστηκε το 1952 στη Γαλλία.


Prepei na eimaste prosektikoi me tis xronologies Ellhnikwn keimenwn, idiws autwn pou proerxontai apo Ypurgeia. Exoun polla la0h.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η εξαιρετική φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο καλό φίλος gtogias προέρχεται από το αρχείο του Ο.Λ.Π.
Πολλές από τις λεζάντες που συνοδεύουν τις φωτογραφίες είναι λανθασμένες. Οι φωτογραφίες, όμως, του Ο.Λ.Π. είναι οι καλύτερες που υπάρχουν. Η ποιότητά τους είναι εξαιρετική.

----------


## amisyris

> και εγω ειχα παει πολλες φορες μεχρι το τερμα 1969-71 αλλα δεν θυμαμαι καλα τοσο κοντα τη θαλασσα ,βεβαια εχουν περασει και τοσα χρονια!!


 το συγκεκριμενο κομματι ειναι απο το τερμα του περαματος μεχρι το φυλακιο του ναυτικου στο πηγαδακι

----------


## amisyris

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> 
> Το τραινάκι το πρόλαβα λίγο σαν παιδάκι στα τελευταία. Γνωρίζοντας την ιστορία του καταλαβαίνω ότι ήταν πλέον τελείως απαξιωμένο. Απόφαση που ποτέ δεν τεκμηριώθηκε/εξηγήθηκε επαρκώς.
> 
> Μια φωτογραφία του από τη δεκαετία του 60 ενός αμερικανού που ταξίδεψε εκείνη την εποχή στην Ελλάδα. Φυσικά σιδηροδρομόφιλος.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στον Nikolaos Peppas και στους a.molo και τοξότη:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40399


 διασταυρωση σταση σκουπιδια καπου στο σημερινο Ικονιο

----------


## manosamos

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> 
> Το τραινάκι το πρόλαβα λίγο σαν παιδάκι στα τελευταία. Γνωρίζοντας την ιστορία του καταλαβαίνω ότι ήταν πλέον τελείως απαξιωμένο. Απόφαση που ποτέ δεν τεκμηριώθηκε/εξηγήθηκε επαρκώς.
> 
> Μια φωτογραφία του από τη δεκαετία του 60 ενός αμερικανού που ταξίδεψε εκείνη την εποχή στην Ελλάδα. Φυσικά σιδηροδρομόφιλος.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στον Nikolaos Peppas και στους a.molo και τοξότη:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40399


Ωραια φωτογραφια.Το τρενακι το θυμαμε λιγο μικρος '71-74 αλλα οταν εγινα μονιμος κατοικος το 76 σταματησε την λειτουργια του :Sad:  Η φωτο εδω πρεπει να ειναι εκει που σημερα ειναι ο Σκλαβενιτης(συγνωμη για την διαφημιση)Κερατσινι δηλαδη.Η φωτο παει για εκτυπωση.....ευχαριστω.

----------


## kastkon8

Σχετικα με το εαν οι παντοφλες ηταν ποτε ξυλινες σαν γνησιος Περαμιωτης σας λεω οτι θυμαμαι μια ξυλινη με το ονομα ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ καπου μεταξυ 60-70

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σχετικα με το εαν οι παντοφλες ηταν ποτε ξυλινες σαν γνησιος Περαμιωτης σας λεω οτι θυμαμαι μια ξυλινη με το ονομα ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ καπου μεταξυ 60-70


Καλά λοιπόν θυμόμουν.Για εκείνη την περίοδο έλεγα και εγώ και μάλιστα πρός το 60 . Τότε το 60 ήμουν 8 (ρε τα άτιμα τα χρόνια πως περνάνε ,πάντα + ποτέ -)

----------


## a.molos

Μου κάνει εντύπωση να υπήρχε ξύλινη παντόφλα 1960 με 1970, καθώς τότε οι νέες κατασκευές ήταν σε άνθηση και μάλιστα στη πηγή τους (Πέραμα). Και απ΄'ότι θυμάμαι υπήρχε  παντόφλα ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ την ίδια περίοδο στην ομώνυμη γραμμή και ήταν μεταλλική (εκτός και υπήρχαν 2).Μακάρι να υπήρχε και φωτογραφία εποχής!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΤΑ ΚΑΡΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ*

Ωραιοτατο αρθρο απο την _Ελευθερια_ της *πρωτης Αυγουστου 1967* (προ 42 ετων) μας φερνει πισω στις πρωτες ημερες της μοντερνας Ελληνικης ναυπηγικης επιστημης και αγορας...

*Για να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι νεοι!

*19670801  Perama1.jpg
19670801  Perama2.jpg
19670801  Perama3.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> *ΤΑ ΚΑΡΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ*
> 
> Ωραιοτατο αρθρο απο την _Ελευθερια_ της *πρωτης Αυγουστου 1967* (προ 42 ετων) μας φερνει πισω στις πρωτες ημερες της μοντερνας Ελληνικης ναυπηγικης επιστημης και αγορας...
> 
> *Για να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι νεοι!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65437
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65438
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65439


 
Έτσι όπως γράφεται στο άρθρο φίλε Νίκο είδα να κτίζονται στα ναυπηγεία Αναστασιάδη Τσορτανίδη τα ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ , ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ , ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ κ.α.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

¶ποψη νέας δεξαμενής της *Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία ΑΕ, στο Σκαραμαγκά*, της οποίας πραγματοποιούνται τα εγκαίνια. Δεξαμενόπλοιο, στη νέα δεξαμενή.

Από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1816&thid=9149

1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες από το  αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

0231.jpg

0981.jpg

0991.jpg

1021.jpg

1101.jpg

----------


## Panos V

Έχετε κανει φοβερή δουλειά. Συγχαρητήρια!
Θα προσθέσω δύο φωτογραφίες λαυράκια που έχουν να κάνουν με το Πέραμα και τον ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας.
Τις αλίευσα στο internet τυχαία και η λεζάντα που τις συνοδεύει νομίζω ότι τα λέει όλα.

44524364.303June8200513.jpg

44528260.June8200501aaaa.jpg

----------


## Panos V

Ακόμη μία φωτογραφία του Περάματος και της Σαλαμίνας από άγνωστη αεροπορική επιδρομή το 1944.

Bomb Mission 107Submarines in the Athens - Αντίγραφο_resize.jpg

Μία τελευταία που βρήκα αφορά το αεροδρόμιο της Ελευσίνας, ενώ στο βάθος φαίνεται λίγο και το λιμάνι.
Εντάξει δεν είναι απολύτως σχετική με το θέμα αλλά ως ιστορικό τεκμήριο έχει σημαντική αξία (πιστεύω) εξ' αιτίας της σπανιότητας του θέματος.

Bomb Mission 106Eleusis Airdrome - Αντίγραφο_resize.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φιλε Τοξότη
> Η ιστορία των τραμ της Αθήνας/Πειραιά πάνω κάτω είναι όπως το κείμενο που παραθέτεις.
> 
> Η αναφορά περί πρασίνων είναι μόνο για τα τραμ της ΗΕΜ, που λειτουργούσε τα τραμ της Αθήνας-Πειραιά εκτός από το τραμ της Παραλίας και το τραμ του Περάματος που λειτουργούσε η ΕΗΣ. 
> 
> Έχοντας προσωπικά ασχοληθεί αρκετά με τα μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς, θα μπορούσαμε να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση με αρκετές λεπτομέρειες, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι κάνω κατάχρηση ενός χώρου που είναι καραβολατρικός.




Για τον _τοξοτη_ και τον _gtogias_

Εφημεριδα της 29ης Μαρτιου 1966

19660329 tram Perama.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Για τον _τοξοτη_ και τον _gtogias_
> 
> Εφημεριδα της 29ης Μαρτιου 1966
> 
> 19660329 tram Perama.jpg


Χρειάστηκε μια δεκαετία ακόμη, αλλά ναι τελικά καταργήθηκε η γραμμή του Περάματος. 

Τώρα για τη "μεγάλη λεωφόρο" και τη καλή συγκοινωνιακή εξυπηρέτηση να μη μιλήσουμε καλύτερα.

----------


## Ellinis

Κάτω από τον τύμβο των Σαλαμινομάχων, από τη μεριά που είναι τα Αμπελάκια βρίσκονται κάποια παρατημένα και ταλαιπωρημένα σκαριά. 

Από μια πρόσφατη επίσκεψη και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία της άλλοτε υδροφόρας του ΟΛΠ να αψηφά τη βαρύτητα... με παρέα το αλλιευτικό ΡΟΥΛΑ.

ambelaki1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλη χώρα όπου γύρω από τόσης μεγάλης σημασίας μνημείο να υπάρχει τόση σκουριά τόση βρωμιά τόση απαξίωση του χώρου.
Κάποιοι θα πρέπει να ντρέπονται αν έχουν φιλότιμο.

----------


## Ellinis

Και όμως τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει γίνει προσπάθεια να καθαρίσει η περιοχή από τα εγκαταλελειμμένα πλοία. Η υδροφόρα του ΟΛΠ που φωτογράφησα παραπάνω είναι προϊόν ανέλκυσης μιας και ήταν μισοβουλιαγμένη στον κολπίσκο παραπέρα. Ή θα την διαλύσουν επί τόπου ή θα τη στεγανοποιήσουν για να την πάνε για κόψιμω αλλού.


Δείτε και δύο φωτογραφίες, μια του 2003 που δείχνει δύο φορτηγάκια παρατημένα στα ρηχά κάτω από τον τύμβο, και η ίδια περιοχή φωτογραφημένη φέτος με το ένα φορτηγό να λείπει και το δεύτερο να διαλύεται επιτόπου με τα υλικά του να μεταφέρονται στις διπλανές μπάριζες. 

ambel 03-1.jpg

ambelaki2010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται πως τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει γίνει προσπάθεια να καθαρίσει ο κολπίσκος στα Αμπελάκια. 

Δείτε μια φωτο του 2003, με το κολπίσκο γεμάτο λογίς φορτηγίδες, ρυμουλκά, ναυάγια όλα μπερδεμένα και με το μισοβυθισμένο Αγ.Κυριακή.
ambelaki 2003.jpg

Και μια του 2010 με την κατάσταση πιο μαζεμένη. Έχει δουλειά ακόμη βέβαια...
ambelaki 2010.jpg

----------


## gikasd

poly kalo :Very Happy:

----------


## gtogias

Η περιοχή της Κυνοσούρας (και της Ελευσίνας) ήταν τις δεκαετίες του 1970 καθώς και του 1980 το πιο μεγάλο καραβολατρικού ενδιαφέροντος μουσείο στον πλανήτη. Αρκετά liners και επιβατηγά πλοία της χρυσής εποχής, liberty καθώς και αρκετά ακόμη πλοία σε ακινησία, θύματα της μεγάλης κρίσης των αρχών του 80. Πολλά μάλιστα από αυτά δε θα ξαναταξίδευαν ποτέ.

Τα χρόνια εκείνα όποιος αλλοδαπός καραβολάτρης επισκεπτόταν την Ελλάδα δε παρέλειπε να περάσει και από εκεί. Μεταξύ αυτών και ο Petter Stafford ο οποίος κατέγραψε μια ακόμη σκηνή με τα παροπλισμένα στην περιοχή της Κυνοσούρας το 1975:

elsi - kriti -  athinai etc 1975 - p stafford.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η περιοχή της Κυνοσούρας (και της Ελευσίνας) ήταν τις δεκαετίες του 1970 καθώς και του 1980 το πιο μεγάλο καραβολατρικού ενδιαφέροντος μουσείο στον πλανήτη. Αρκετά liners και επιβατηγά πλοία της χρυσής εποχής, liberty καθώς και αρκετά ακόμη πλοία σε ακινησία, θύματα της μεγάλης κρίσης των αρχών του 80. Πολλά μάλιστα από αυτά δε θα ξαναταξίδευαν ποτέ.
> 
> Τα χρόνια εκείνα όποιος αλλοδαπός καραβολάτρης επισκεπτόταν την Ελλάδα δε παρέλειπε να περάσει και από εκεί. Μεταξύ αυτών και ο Petter Stafford ο οποίος κατέγραψε μια ακόμη σκηνή με τα παροπλισμένα στην περιοχή της Κυνοσούρας το 1975:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105917


*ΕΞΟΧΗ*
Ευχής έργο οι ειδικοί να μας την συμπληρώσουν με κανένα όνομα

----------


## karystos

Με τα μεγάλα κάτι γίνεται. Τέρμα δεξιά είναι το REGINA MAGNA του Χανδρή, πρώην PASTEUR και ΒRΕΜΕΝ. Από πίσω του φαίνονται δύο τσιμινιέρες μάλλον του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ. Πιο αριστερά με τις δύο χαρακτηριστικές τσιμινιέρες ( η δεύτερη πρέπει να ήταν μαιμού) είναι το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ των Τυπάλδων. Τώρα τα μικρά στα δεξιά του ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ είναι δύσκολα. Υπάρχει μια πλώρη που θυμίζει πολύ το ΛΗΤΩ αλλά είναι πολύ μπλεγμένα.

----------


## Ellinis

Η φωτογραφία είναι μια πανδαισία από σκαριά μιας άλλης εποχής. Φίλτατε gtogias έπιασες λαυράκι!




> Με τα μεγάλα κάτι γίνεται. Τέρμα δεξιά είναι το REGINA MAGNA του Χανδρή, πρώην PASTEUR και ΒRΕΜΕΝ. Από πίσω του φαίνονται δύο τσιμινιέρες μάλλον του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ. Πιο αριστερά με τις δύο χαρακτηριστικές τσιμινιέρες ( η δεύτερη πρέπει να ήταν μαιμού) είναι το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ των Τυπάλδων. Τώρα τα μικρά στα δεξιά του ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ είναι δύσκολα. Υπάρχει μια πλώρη που θυμίζει πολύ το ΛΗΤΩ αλλά είναι πολύ μπλεγμένα.


Συμφωνώ με το ΡΕΓΓΙΝΑ ΜΑΓΚΝΑ και ΒΑΣ.ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ (με τα σινιάλα της παραφυάδας του Χανδρή, της Sun Cruises) αλλά το μεγάλο του Τυπάλδου πρέπει να είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ μιας και το 1975 το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ είχε πάει προς τα διαλυτήρια. 
Τα μικρά δίπλα του είναι τα ΚΡΗΤΗ και ΕΛΛΗ του Τυπάλδου.
Οι πλώρες από τα μεγάλα αριστερά κάτι μου θυμίζουν... για επιβατηγά τα "κόβω".

----------


## karystos

Σωστά είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ και το ΚΡΗΤΗ. Μου φάνηκε λίγο μεγάλο το όνομα για ΑΘΗΝΑΙ. Το θυμάμαι επί χρόνια στα ρηχά στην Χαλυβουργική στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

H  πρωτη πλωρη αριστερα ειναι του Queen  ANNA MARIA.

----------


## τοξοτης

Βρε τι είστε εσείς , μιά ευχή έκανα.
Βρε τι <αστροπελέκια> που θα έλεγε και ο συγχωρεμένος ο Παπαγιαννόπουλος.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> H πρωτη πλωρη αριστερα ειναι του Queen ANNA MARIA.


Και δεξιά Γιώργο, το ΧΑΝΙΑ επί πλοιοκτησίας Καβουνίδη (Σείριος).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλεξανδρε  και διπλα απο το Σειριος   το Αικατερινη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και νάτα Γιώργο από άλλη οπτική γωνία από φωτογραφία που ανέβασα παλαιότερα στο θέμα του Χανιά δεμένο δίπλα στο QAM με το Αικατερίνη δίπλα. Στην ίδια ντάνα και λίγο πιο αριστερά που δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται εδώ, υπήρχε και το Ολυμπία (φωτογραφία του Peter Stafford).

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ξαναβλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες της Κυνοσούρας με την ντάνα αυτή των παροπλισμένων σκεπτόμουνα πόσα ένδοξα υπερωκεάνια και μεγάλα πλοία της εποχής εκείνης απεικονίζονται, όλα πλέον διαλυμένα. Τι κρίμα...

----------


## Express Pigasos

αλλα κανενα δεν ειχε το τελος που του αρμοζε εστω μουσειο

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Φιλε Τοξοτη υπηρχε μια μονο ξυλινη παντοφλα με την οποια ειχα  περασει σε νυκτερινο δρομολογιο απο Παλουκια για Περαμα με το ονομα ΕΡΕΤΡΕΙΑ.

----------


## kastkon8

ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΗΣΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ  ΚΥΡΙΑΚΕΣ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΠΙΤΣΙΡΙΚΑΔΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΦΟΡΤΩΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΛΙΝΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΡΙΜΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ακριβως φιλε μου κι εγω  μια Κυριακη βραδυ που ηταν στην αναμονη δεν προλαβα το προηγουμενο και ακουσα τον λιμενικο να λεει '' Ε ΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΠ[Ο ΤΟ ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ'' ειπα ωχ γιατι δεν ειχα ξανα παει αλλη φορα αλλα ενταξει μετα το συνηθησα κι εγω.

----------


## kastkon8

ΩΡΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΝΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΑ

----------


## opelmanos

ΠΑΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟ 1992 ,ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΑΣΥΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΗΘΩΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ. ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgYae...eature=related

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μανο ειναι το Τροκαντερο.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Η περιοχη ειναι η προβλητα στο Τροκαντερο οπου αναχωρουνε τα ημεροπλοια για Αργοπσαρωνικο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ναυπηγεια στην ακτη του Περαματος το 1963. Αντε να βρητε τωρα ποια πλοια κια ποιο ναυπηγειο ειναι!

Απο την Νεα Εικονογραφημενη Γεωγραφια Ατλας της Ελλαδος του Λεωνιδα Κουβαρη, Εκδοτικος Οικος Αφοι Σπυροπουλοι και Κ. Κουμουνδουρεας, Αθηναι, 1964

Perama.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Στο βιντεο εκτος απο την προβλητα  η περιοχη που φαινεται ειναι το σταδιο Ειρηνης και Φιλιας το Νεο Φαλληρο Τζιρζιφιες και  Φαλληρικο Δελτα.

----------


## Ellinis

Τα Αμπελάκια φωτογραφημένα το καλοκαίρι του 1982. Ο κολπίσκος έχει πια αδειάσει αλλά η γύρω περιοχή παραμένει λίγο πολύ η ίδια.

6-82 ambelaki.jpg
πηγή : corbis.net

----------


## kastkon8

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι ,τι μου θυμησατε? σ'αυτη την γειτονια ,στο Κυμα στα καρναγια , στις ψαροταβερνες "Γλαρος" και "ψαροπουλα" και στο ξερο γηπεδο διπλα κατω απο τον Αγ Γεωργη, με τον Περαμαικο και την Α.Ε Περαματος,εκει
 μεγαλωσα στη "Αυρα" τον σινεμα με την παραγγα του Γιαμαλη απεναντι και τα σουβλακια απο τον Πασχαλη. Τι αλλο να πω ετσι και αρχισω δεν μου φτανει ο χωρος

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο μας Luka (Γερμανος του 1970) το 1998 στο Κερατσινι.. δεν θυμαμαι αν φορτωναμε/ξεφορτωναμε κατι η απλα ειχε ερθει για προμηθειες... 
Επισης καποια απο τις φορες που ειχε παει εκει ειχε γινε καποιο μικρο ατυχημα σε ενα αλλο πλοιο μαλιστα πρεπει να ηταν Ρωσικης κατασκευης.. η ειχε μπασει νερα.. η ειχαν πιασει καποιους του πληρωματος για καποια λαμογια..αλλα θυμαμαι η πρυμη του πλοιου φαινοταν στο ρεπορταζ της τηλεορασης  :Razz: 

LUKA.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μια πολυ ενδιαφερουσα *φωτογραφια* βρηκα στο Πικασα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Περαμα 1987 μια φωτο του αεροφωτογραφου Γ.Κουρουπη

n2 (5).jpg

IONIAN GALAXY ,IERAPETRA,FLAVIA,KAMIROS,KNOSSOS, GRECIA EXPRESS,PATRA EXPRESS ,EPTANISOS, LATO, JUPITER,NISSOS CHIOS,PRINCESSA MARISA,AEGEAN DOLPHIN,KING MINOS.Ολα αυτα πριν 25 χρονια οργασμος εργασιων κανονικα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Τι ομορφη πανδαισια σκαριων ειναι αποτυπωμενη σε αυτην την φωτογραφια!!! μεχρι και το Α/Τ Σφενδονη βλεπουμε στο βαθος!!!  
Ευχαριστουμε BEN BRUCE!!! _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ουτε βαρκακι δεν χωραγε να πεσει αναμεσα τους, αυτα ηταν, οσοι τα εζησαν τα εζησαν

----------


## Ellinis

Μεγάλες στιγμές για τη "ζώνη"!
Ανάμεσα στο ΚΝΩΣΟΣ και το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ βλέπω και το ΣΙΤΥ ΟΦ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ.
Mετά το ΛΑΤΩ βλέπω και ένα καράβι με πρυμνιό κομοδέσιο, κάποιο ρο-ρο ή μήπως το Δ.ΜΟΙΡΑΣ;
Κώστα λες να είναι το ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αυτό που μετασκευαζόταν;

----------


## Appia_1978

Τι καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!!  :Smile: 
Αυτές ήταν εποχές, με πλοία και εταιρείες ...

Το αντιτορπιλικό που φαίνεται, πρέπει να είναι το Σφενδόνη εάν διακρίνω καλά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Μαρκο   καλα διακρινεις ειναι το Σφενδονη   D 85_

----------


## Gallos952

*Congratulations to identify all boats present on the picture. 
You are an expert.*
JF@Paris.fr




> Περαμα 1987 μια φωτο του αεροφωτογραφου Γ.Κουρουπη
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137260
> 
> IONIAN GALAXY ,IERAPETRA,FLAVIA,KAMIROS,KNOSSOS, GRECIA EXPRESS,PATRA EXPRESS ,EPTANISOS, LATO, JUPITER,NISSOS CHIOS,PRINCESSA MARISA,AEGEAN DOLPHIN,KING MINOS.Ολα αυτα πριν 25 χρονια οργασμος εργασιων κανονικα

----------


## a.molos

N.E.Z  Perama.jpgΜια ακόμη αεροφωτό του ιδίου, λίγο παλαιότερη της προηγούμενης, κομμένη απο το περιοδικό ΝΑΥΤΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ, μια φορά και ένα καιρό, στο Πέραμα. Απο κάτω πρός επάνω 1ο στη σειρά το AEGEAN DOLPHIN, πιο κάτω το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ μετέπειτα MED. ISLAND, ως  TERRA ετοιμάζετε για αναχώρηση κατά Gadani beach μεριά, δίπλα του το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κ.λ.π (ενδέχεται να έχει ξανά ανέβει στο forum).

----------


## a.molos

Νέος Μώλος της Δραπετσώνας, απο το μακρινό 1988, και σε πρώτο πλάνο η μετασκευή του ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ (e.x AQUAMARINE)της Ηπειρωτικης.Πιο κάτω ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙ και MED. SKY.

Nmd   1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και σε άλλο θέμα κάναμε πρόσφατα κουβέντα για τα ναυπηγεία στα Αμπελάκια είπα να κάνω μια μικρή αναδρομή.
Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '20 βρίσκω τις πρώτες αναφορές για ναυπηγεία στα Αμπελάκια, συγκεκριμένα για τις "Αναβάθρες και Ναυπηγεία Κορκόδειλου". Παρακάτω μερικές φωτογραφίες από τις δυο αναβάθρες των ναυπηγείων με δυνατότητα ανέλκυσης σκαφών μέχρι 1500 τόνων.

Image2.jpg

Στο σχετικό άρθρο στην εφημερίδα Σφαίρα της 1ης Νοεμβρίου 1929 (ολόκληρο εδώ) γίνεται λόγος για λειτουργεία και Μηχανουργείου από το Γενάρη του 1930. Επίσης αναφέρει οτι προβλέπεται να γίνει απέκταση "στην απέναντι ακτή" στα Αμπελάκια είτε με πλωτή δεξαμενή είτε με αναβάθρες.
Άραγε σε ποιό σημείο του όρμου να ήταν οι εγκαταστάσεις του Κορκόδειλου;

----------


## Ellinis

Και άλλη μια φωτογραφία από το ναυπηγείο Κορκόδειλου, τον Απρίλη του 1930. 

korkodilos shipyard.jpg

Το 875 κ.ό.χ. ατμόπλοιο ΘΡΑΚΗ ήταν από τα ρωσικά τύπου Elpidifor που είχαν χρησιμεύσει στο ρωσικό εμφύλιο σε μεταφορές κλπ. Eίχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1917 στο Νικολάιεφ ως ELPIDIFOR 411, το έσκασε με τους "Λευκούς" και έτσι αγοράστηκε το 1921 από την "Πατριωτική" του Τεριάζου και βυθίστηκε τον Απρίλη του 1941 στο Πόρτο Χέλι από γερμανικά βομβαρδιστικά. 
Πίσω του φαίνεται και ένα ρυμουλκό, μάλλον του Βερνίκου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλο πορθμειο απο ταινια του Νικου Ξανθοπουλου φιλε Espresso Venezia.  Ειναι απο την ταινια Περιφρονα με γλυκεια μου του Αποστολου Τεγοπουλου (1965).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8v2swmpsTc
Ποιο ειναι το πλοιο?  Και να μεταφερθει εκει που πρεπει.

Πορθμειο 1965.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ κ. Πέππα ομολογώ ότι το screenshot και πολύ περισσότερο το βιντεάκι στο οποίο παραπέμψατε, αποτελούν μία ακόμα εκπληκτική σας ανακάλυψη.

Η εκπληκτική σας ανακάλυψη δεν συνίσταται τόσο στο απεικονιζόμενο στο screenshot πορθμείο, αλλά στο ναυπηγείο που αυτό κατασκευάστηκε και την γύρω περιοχή. Βλέπουμε λοιπόν για πρώτη φορά στο βίντεο, το "θρυλικό" ναυπηγείο _Ν. Σάββα_ (όπου έχουν κατασκευαστεί δεκάδες επιβατικά (τουλάχιστον) πλοία), όταν αυτό λειτουργούσε στις πρώτες του "εγκαταστάσεις". Μέχρι σήμερα δεν γνωρίζαμε την ακριβή τοποθεσία, υπήρχαν γενικές και ασαφείς αναφορές για το Πέραμα, το Νέο Ικόνιο, το Κερατσίνι (Άγιος Γεώργιος). Στο βίντεο που παραθέσατε βλέπουμε ότι βρισκόταν ακριβώς απέναντι από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας, πολύ κοντά στον σημερινό μώλο ΔΕΗ, εκεί όπου σήμερα βρίσκεται η μεγάλη προβλήτα φορτοεκφόρτωσης containers. Εικόνες σίγουρα μίας άλλης εποχής, με ...βραχάκια δίπλα στο ναυπηγείο, βαρκούλες δεμένες και σε ...περατζάδα.

Όσον αφορά τώρα το απεικονιζόμενο στο screenshot υπό κατασκευή πορθμείο, δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι για την ταυτότητα του. Αφενός διότι εκείνη την εποχή (μέσα της δεκαετίας '60) τα πορθμεία που κατασκευάζονταν στην χώρα μας ήταν μικρά και σχεδόν πανομοιότυπα, αφετέρου διότι όλα εκείνα τα πορθμεία δέχτηκαν αργότερα δύο και τρεις σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μετασκευές (.....ολικής αλλοίωσης) με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούμε να τα συγκρίνουμε με σημερινές τους φωτό. Παρ' όλα αυτά, αν πράγματι η χρονιά που είχε γυριστεί η ταινία ήταν το _1965_, τότε η αναζήτηση μας θα περιοριστεί σε τρία πλοία ανοικτού τύπου που είχαν κατασκευαστεί εκείνη την χρονιά στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα στο Κερατσίνι. Τα _ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ_ (σημερινό ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Μ στην Ύδρα), _ΘΩΜΑΣ_ (σημερινό LCT MUBARAK στη Τανζανία) και _ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ_ μετέπειτα _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ (σημερινό JADEN T στη Καραιβική), και τα τρία όπως βλέπουμε ακόμα ενεργά.

Να σημειωθεί ακόμα ότι στο βίντεο, σε δεύτερο πλάνο (πίσω από το πρώτο-εμφανές), βλέπουμε και άλλο ένα πορθμείο και αυτό υπό κατασκευή.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω τα χανω κυριολεκτικα.  Υποτιθεται οτι ειμαστε στο Κερατσινι! Ποτε;  1915; Και τι βλεπω; Κανονια;

Keratsini.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδω τα χανω κυριολεκτικα. Υποτιθεται οτι ειμαστε στο Κερατσινι! Ποτε; 1915; Και τι βλεπω; Κανονια;
> 
> Keratsini.jpg


 Νομίζω ότι είναι  στον Ακροκέραμο προς τα εκεί που καταλήγει ο αγωγός λυμάτων. Τα πυροβόλα ήταν γιά την προστασία του ναυστάθμου.Τέτοια εγκατάσταση πρέπει να υπήρχε μέχρι τον Β' Παγκ.Πόλεμο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ναυπηγεια Παπαδακη στα Αμπελακια. Τι απεγιναν;
Σφαιρα, 27 Μαρτιου 1929
19290327 shipyards PApadakis Sphaira.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

NMΔ .jpg NMΔ 1978 κ στη μέση δεσπόζει το χαρακτηριστικό εγγλέζικο σουλούπι του άτυχου ( ; ) ΡΙΒΙΕΡΑ,δεύτερο από αριστερά  είναι το ΝΕPTUNIA της Libra,ενώ κυριαρχούν τα φ/γ με μέση ή δευτερόπρυμα ακομοντέσιο.¶λλες εποχές...

----------


## Ellinis

Eντυπωσιακή η εικόνα με παλιά πλοία κάθε ηλικίας και είδους...
Για το ΡΙΒΙΕΡΑ έχουμε και θέμα εδώ. Άτυχο ήταν που είχε καζάνια γιατί πέρα από αυτό είχε τις δυνατότητες να ταξιδέψει κάμποσα χρόνια ακόμη. 
Τα φορτηγά με τις ψηλές πλώρες μεταξύ του ΡΙΒΙΕΡΑ και του NEPTUNIA πρέπει να ήταν στα "τελειώματα"...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άτυχο ήταν που είχε καζάνια γιατί πέρα από αυτό είχε τις δυνατότητες να ταξιδέψει κάμποσα χρόνια ακόμη


 Eκείνη την εποχή το ότι είχε καζάνια ναι μεν ήταν μειονέκτημα αλλά με τα ελληνικά δεδομένα είχε περιθώρια να ταξιδέψει.

----------


## Takerman

1995. Δεν ξέρω αυτό ανάμεσα στο Μυτιλήνη και το Κάμιρος. 
perama 1995.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To  ΤOUGHOURT αλγερίνικο ρο-ρό. Συμπτωματικά σε ένα μπάρκο μου μείναμε στην Αλγερία 2 μήνες κ έβλεπα αυτό κ τα αδέρφια του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το οποιο  ΤOUGHOURT το ειχε φωτο στην πετρινη δεξαμενη το περιοδικο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ σε καποιο τευχος του 1995

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το TOUGGOURT 
_
 http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=596849
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/touggourt_1977.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφορες σκηνες απο το Περαμα του 1961 απο την ταινια του Ορεστη Λασκου _Οι Χαραμοφαηδες_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vxMnoaiJuw&nbsp; Παιζουν οι Μιμης Φωτοπουλος, Μπεατα Ασημακοπουλου, Αρης Μαλλιαγρος, Μαρικα Κρεβατα, Ζωη Φυτουση, Λαυρεντης Διανελλος, Θανασης Βεγγος, Δημητρης Νικολαιδης, Γιαννης Φερτης, Γιαννης Μαλλουχος και η πρωτοεμφανιζομενη Κατερινα Γιουλακη (σαν Αικατερινη Γιουλακη); Η μουσικη ηταν του Γιαννη Βελλα και τραγουδουσε η Καιτη Μπελιντα και ο Γρηγορης Μπιθηκοτσης!. Αναμεσα σε ολα τα πλοιαρια ενος υποτιθεμενου ναυπηγιου βλεπουμε και ενα πλοιο Λινα το οποιον δεν το βρισκω στο Miramar.

Perama1.jpg
Φωτοπουλος και Φυτουση

----------


## johny1940

> Αναμεσα σε ολα τα πλοιαρια ενος υποτιθεμενου ναυπηγιου βλεπουμε και ενα πλοιο Λινα το οποιον δεν το βρισκω στο Miramar.
> 
> Perama1.jpg


ΛΙΝΑ του Πορτολου. Το οποίονν υπάρχει και στο miramar και στο http://7seasvessels.com/?p=113275

----------


## Takerman

Αρχές δεκαετίας του 90....

s.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αρχές δεκαετίας του 90....
> 
> s.jpg


Eίναι στο νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## Takerman

Άλλη μια Βίκτορα...

drap1.jpg

----------


## Eng

Καλα τοτε ο Μωλος πρεπει να ηταν κατι σαν..dump place.. :Fat:  Τωρα βεβαια - ισως να ειναι και το ιδιο - απλα εχει εξευγενησθει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλη μια Βίκτορα...
> 
> drap1.jpg


Συμβαίνει πολλοί ξένοι αλλά κ κάποιοι δικοί μας να μπερδεύουν την Δραπετσώνα με το Κερατσίνι.
Εδώ είναι στο δεύτερο,δίπλα στην ψαρόσκαλα κ στο βάθος η καρβουνόσκαλα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Άλλη μια Βίκτορα...
> 
> drap1.jpg


Το μπεζ μότορσιπ είναι το ΜΑΡΘΑ που αργότερα παρέδωσε πνεύμα στη μέση του λιμανιού. Φαίνεται το όνομα από το ρυμουλκό δίπλα του;

----------


## Takerman

Όσο κι αν την μεγέθυνα δεν ξεχωρίζει το όνομα. Με κάθε επιφύλαξη ίσως τελειώνει το όνομα σε ΕΝ. QUEEN ίσως?

----------


## Romanaki

> Άλλη μια Βίκτορα...
> 
> drap1.jpg


Αριστερά είναι ο παλιός ο Σκοπελίτης.
Από πότε ειναι το φωτο;

----------


## Takerman

Πότε αποσύρθηκε το πλοίο?

----------


## Eng

> Άλλη μια Βίκτορα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153384


Βλςεπω πως η λευκη πρυμνη τερμα αριστερα εχει λιμανι νηολογισης τον ΒΟΛΟ. Ξερεται πιο πλοιο ηταν? Θα ελεγα το ΘΗΡΑ αλλα παλι δεν θυμαμαι να ειχε λιμανι νυολογισης τον Βολο, μηπως κανενα ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ??? 
Καμια ιδεα?

----------


## Romanaki

> Βλςεπω πως η λευκη πρυμνη τερμα αριστερα εχει λιμανι νηολογισης τον ΒΟΛΟ. Ξερεται πιο πλοιο ηταν? Θα ελεγα το ΘΗΡΑ αλλα παλι δεν θυμαμαι να ειχε λιμανι νυολογισης τον Βολο, μηπως κανενα ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ??? 
> Καμια ιδεα?


Είναι το Σκοπελίτης (πρώην Σποράδες, Ρήγας).
Αντικαταστάθηκε στο 1998 από το Εξπρές Σκοπελίτης.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια θλιβερή εικόνα από την Κυνοσούρα του '70 με τα απομεινάρια του άλλοτε κραταιού στόλου των Τυπάλδων. Το ΈΛΣΗ φαίνεται πολύ ταλαίπωρο και δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι λίγο μετά παρέδωσε το πνεύμα του και βυθίστηκε εκεί που ήταν. Το ΚΡΗΤΗ φαίνεται να έχει "φάει" το κοράκι της πλώρης... Το δε ΑΘΗΝΑΙ έχει μια ελαφρά κλίση. 

typal.jpg
πηγή

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πραγματικα πόλυ θλιβερη εικονα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Mια θλιβερή εικόνα από την Κυνοσούρα του '70 με τα απομεινάρια του άλλοτε κραταιού στόλου των Τυπάλδων. Το ΈΛΣΗ φαίνεται πολύ ταλαίπωρο και δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι λίγο μετά παρέδωσε το πνεύμα του και βυθίστηκε εκεί που ήταν. Το ΚΡΗΤΗ φαίνεται να έχει "φάει" το κοράκι της πλώρης... Το δε ΑΘΗΝΑΙ έχει μια ελαφρά κλίση. 
> 
> typal.jpg
> πηγή


Η δραματική αυτή φωτογραφία μου θυμίζει έντονα άλλες παρόμοιες του Antonio Scrimali. Είναι του ιδίου?

----------


## Ellinis

Θα μπορούσε να είναι, αλλά πιθανώς να είναι και του Jim Shaw που τα έχει τραβήξει από πρύμα στην ίδια θέση.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία του Peter Stafford διακρίνεται στα Αμπελάκια το άλλοτε καναδικό ατμόπλοιο TADOUSSAC. 
Peter Stafford  01.jpg

Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1928 για τη Canadian Steamship Lines και ταξίδευε στον ποταμό St.Lawrence. Το 1966 μετονομάστηκε PASSENGER No.2 και ρυμουλκήθηκε - μαζί με άλλα δυο καναδικά επιβατηγά - στην Αμβέρσα για να διαλυθεί αλλά τελικά κατέληξε στην Κοπεγχάγη όπου λειτούργησε ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο με το όνομα ST.LAWRENCE. Τον Μάρτιο του 1975 το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε στον Πειραιά και μετασκευάστηκε για χρήση στον Περσικό. Τον Ιούλιο ρυμουλκήθηκε στη Sharjah των Εμιράτων και εκεί "θάφτηκε" στην άμμο όπως το βλέπουμε _εδώ_ για να διαλυθεί επί τόπου γύρω στο 1980.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σε μια φωτογραφία του Peter Stafford διακρίνεται στα Αμπελάκια το άλλοτε καναδικό ατμόπλοιο TADOUSSAC. 
> Peter Stafford  01.jpg
> 
> Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1928 για τη Canadian Steamship Lines και ταξίδευε στον ποταμό St.Lawrence. Το 1966 μετονομάστηκε PASSENGER No.2 και ρυμουλκήθηκε - μαζί με άλλα δυο καναδικά επιβατηγά - στην Αμβέρσα για να διαλυθεί αλλά τελικά κατέληξε στην Κοπεγχάγη όπου λειτούργησε ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο με το όνομα ST.LAWRENCE. Τον Μάρτιο του 1975 το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε στον Πειραιά και μετασκευάστηκε για χρήση στον Περσικό. Τον Ιούλιο ρυμουλκήθηκε στη Sharjah των Εμιράτων και εκεί "θάφτηκε" στην άμμο όπως το βλέπουμε _εδώ_ για να διαλυθεί επί τόπου γύρω στο 1980.


Μιας και αναφέρθηκε ας δούμε μια ευκρινέστερη φωτογραφία του και μερικά στοιχεία από το http://cruiselinehistory.com/down-to...e-early-1950s/

Tadoussac_a.jpg

Three identical sister-ships, the St. Lawrence, Quebec and Tadoussac offered summer cruises in 1952, The three ships were all 350 feet in length, had a breadth of 70 feet, and were 8,000 tones GRT; the Richelieu was slightly smaller. They sailed on the St Lawrence and Saguenay Rivers, departing from Montreal and stopping at Quebec City, Murray Bay and Tadoussac (where the company owned hotels) and up the Saguenay to Bagotville (La Baie). 7 day cruises.
From the 1930Άs until 1965 Canada Steamship Lines operated cruises from Montreal up the Saguenay River. These beautiful white ships were known as the “Great White Fleet”. One of the stops was Tadoussac. Here passengers could get off the ships for an hour or two and stroll into the town. Some elected to stay at the new (1942) Tadoussac Hotel that was owned by CSL.

----------


## Ellinis

Την ταλαίπωρη υδροφόρα του ΟΛΠ την έχουμε αναφέρει τουλάχιστον σε αυτά τα δυο ποστ:



> Κάτω από τον τύμβο των Σαλαμινομάχων, από τη μεριά που είναι τα Αμπελάκια βρίσκονται κάποια παρατημένα και ταλαιπωρημένα σκαριά. 
> 
> Από μια πρόσφατη επίσκεψη και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία της άλλοτε υδροφόρας του ΟΛΠ να αψηφά τη βαρύτητα... με παρέα το αλλιευτικό ΡΟΥΛΑ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81472





> Ακόμα, η υδροφόρα του ΟΛΠ (Ν.Π. 2049) που βρίσκεται για πολλά χρόνια  ημιβουλιαγμένη στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, φέρει τον αριθμό _757_.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 148224
> _Αμπελάκια - 08/2013_


Πρόσφατα βρήκα οτι το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1962 στα ναυπηγεία Αργώ και ονομαζόταν ΑΡΓΩ Νο.2. Ανήκε πάντοτε στον ΟΛΠ και δεν άλλαξε όνομα ποτέ. Φαίνεται οτι του έμελε να τελειώσει την πορεία του απέναντι από το μέρος που τη ξεκίνησε. 
Και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του από τον τύμβο των Σαλαμινομάχων, τον Μάρτη του 2010:

PC150023.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη από το shipspotting μαθαίνουμε και άλλα στοιχεία για την υδροφόρα _ΑΡΓΩ Νο 2_ (Ν.Π. 2049).

Name: Argo No.2
IMO 5023356
Call sign: SV2563
Length: 35.06 m 
Breadth: 5.97 m 
GT: 163 
NT: 114 
Built: 1962
Builder: Argo Shipbuilding & Shiprepairing Co. Ltd., Perama, Piraeus 
Owner: Port of Piraeus Authority 
Homeport: Piraeus 
BHP: 200 
Type: Water tanker

αλλά και για το αδελφό πλοίο _ΑΡΓΩ Νο 1_ (Ν.Π. 2048) που κατασκευάστηκε επίσης το _1962_ και διαλύθηκε (άγνωστο που) το _2004_.

Name: Argo No.1
IMO: 5023344
Vessel type: Water Tanker
Gross tonnage: 163 tons      
Status: Dead
Build year: 1962
Builder (*): Argo Shipbuilding Perama Yard, Athens, Greece

----------


## pantelis2009

> Την ταλαίπωρη υδροφόρα του ΟΛΠ την έχουμε αναφέρει τουλάχιστον σε αυτά τα δυο ποστ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πρόσφατα βρήκα οτι το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1962 στα ναυπηγεία Αργώ και ονομαζόταν ΑΡΓΩ Νο.2. Ανήκε πάντοτε στον ΟΛΠ και δεν άλλαξε όνομα ποτέ. Φαίνεται οτι του έμελε να τελειώσει την πορεία του απέναντι από το μέρος που τη ξεκίνησε. 
> Και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του από τον τύμβο των Σαλαμινομάχων, τον Μάρτη του 2010:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 161977


Απ' ότι βλέπω φίλε Άρη στη φωτο σου κάτω δεξιά έχουν φέρει και οξυγόνα :Fat: . 
Ας δούμε την πολύπαθη Αργώ και από άλλη γωνία, αγκαλιά με τη Ρούλα  φωτογραφημένα στις 02/10/2011 γιατί 1,5 χρόνο μετά η Ρούλα .....λείπει.

ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ ΑΡΓΩ ΚΟΛΠΟΣ ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑΣ 01 02-10-2011.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Απ' ότι βλέπω φίλε Άρη στη φωτο σου κάτω δεξιά έχουν φέρει και οξυγόνα.


Πράγματι Παντελή γιατί άμα δεις στη 2η φωτο εδώ - επίσης του 2010 - τότε κόβανε ένα (άγνωστο σε εμένα) σκάφος επί τόπου.

----------


## τοξοτης

Παρακαλώ , αν οι πιό κάτω φωτογραφίες έχουν ανέβει ξανά να διαγραφούν

Perama_1.jpg
Πειραιάς – Πέραμα τέρμα Ναυτικό Φυλάκιο (1950)

Perama_2.jpg
Πέραμα 10ετία 1960

http://galaxy.hua.gr/~landscapesatla...21-perama.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε τοξότη,έχω περάσει το φυλάκιο με το τραμ,παιδί ακόμα,από κ προς στο Νέο Πέραμα.'Ημουν προσκεκλημένος φίλου αξκού σε γιορτή πάνω στη ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ Πρωτοχρονιά του 73.Αναμνήσεις! :Fat:  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα από το δίαυλο του Περάματος το μακρυνό 1964, με το ρυμουλκό ΚΡΟΝΟΣ σε πρώτο πλάνο και πίσω του δυο παροπλισμένα πλοία που μου φαίνεται οτι έχουν τα σινιάλα του Λιβανού.

perama 1964.jpg 567.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια πόζα από το δίαυλο του Περάματος το μακρυνό 1964, με το ρυμουλκό ΚΡΟΝΟΣ σε πρώτο πλάνο και πίσω του δυο παροπλισμένα πλοία που μου φαίνεται οτι έχουν τα σινιάλα του Λιβανού.
> 
> perama 1964.jpg 567.jpg
> πηγή


 To Ρ/Κ είναι του Σκαραμαγκά,κατασκευής Ολλανδία 1957; 
Tα σινιάλα είναι μάλλον Λαιμός-Πατέρας, μπλε Λ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> To Ρ/Κ είναι του Σκαραμαγκά,κατασκευής Ολλανδία 1957; 
> Tα σινιάλα είναι μάλλον Λαιμός-Πατέρας, μπλε Λ.


Το ρυμουλκό με το σινιάλο < Ν > ποιανού είναι ??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ρυμουλκό με το σινιάλο < Ν > ποιανού είναι ??


Το έγραψα παραπάνω,θα το κάνω λιανά. Είναι των "Ελληνικών Ναυπηγείων" κ αν δεις μέσα στο Ν (Νιάρχος) έχει μικροσκοπικά γρσμμένα Ε κ Ν.
Να διορθώσω,ναυπηγήθηκε το 1959. Ας μας πει κάποιος την τύχη των παλιών ολλανδικής κατασκευής Ρ/Κ του Σκαραμαγκά καθώς κ της υδροφόρας ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ που ακόμα κ στην δεκαετία του 80 ήταν μουσειακό κομμάτι.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το έγραψα παραπάνω,θα το κάνω λιανά. Είναι των "Ελληνικών Ναυπηγείων" κ αν δεις μέσα στο Ν (Νιάρχος) έχει μικροσκοπικά γρσμμένα Ε κ Ν.
> Να διορθώσω,ναυπηγήθηκε το 1959. Ας μας πει κάποιος την τύχη των παλιών ολλανδικής κατασκευής Ρ/Κ του Σκαραμαγκά καθώς κ της υδροφόρας ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ που ακόμα κ στην δεκαετία του 80 ήταν μουσειακό κομμάτι.


Ευχαριστώ και πιστεύω ένα απλό < είναι του Νιάρχου > αρκούσε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ και πιστεύω ένα απλό < είναι του Νιάρχου > αρκούσε.


Κανείς δεν είναι παντογνώστης (όπως κ εγώ ρωτώ γιά τα άλλα σκαφάκια) κ πρέπει ο καθένας μας εδώ να μεταδίδει αυτό που ξέρει στους άλλους.

----------


## emmpapad

Βίκτωρα μεταξύ 1959-1962 βρίσκω στην ιδιοκτησία της εταιρείας το ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ με Ν.Π.1629 του 1960, το ΚΡΟΝΟΣ
με Ν.Π.1633 του 1959, το αδελφό του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ με Ν.Π. 1634 του 1960 (και τα δύο στο Groningen της Ολλανδίας) και το ΤΙΤΑΝ του 1962. Λίγο υπομονή για να βρω τι απέγιναν.

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ Εμμανουήλ γιά τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## emmpapad

Βίκτωρα το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ με Ν.Π.1901 και κατασκευής του 1928 διαλύθηκε νομίζω το 1985 στη Σαλαμίνα. 

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βίκτωρα το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ με Ν.Π.1901 και κατασκευής του 1928 διαλύθηκε νομίζω το 1985 στη Σαλαμίνα. 
> 
> Εμμανουήλ


Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μαθαίναμε την ιστορία του πλοίου.

----------


## emmpapad

Τα γνωστά προηγούμενα ονόματά του είναι από κατασκευής το BRITISH THRIFT, το 1935 έγινε THRIFTIE, το 1936 SHELBRIT 2, το 1952 SHELL LOADER και τον 09/1961 υψώνει την Ελληνική σημαία και μετονομάζεται ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ.Κατασκευάστηκε στο Swan, Hunter & W.Richardson, Low Walker της Αγγλίας.

Πηγή:  Miramar, imo  5015256

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## Ellinis

Στο σύνδεσμο αυτό έχει και μια φωτογραφία του, ενώ κουβένα έχει γίνει και εδώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Οι εγκαταστάσεις του ναυπηγείου Νικόλαου Σάββα στο Κερατσίνι/Νέο Ικόνιο.

Savva_Keratsini.jpg

Όλος ο χώρος του ναυπηγείου απαλλοτριώθηκε από το κράτος το 1965, και η επιχείρηση (που διέθετε τότε τρία ναυπηγεία) συνέχισε να δραστηριοποιείται στο ναυπηγείο της Ελευσίνας στη θέση Βλύχα (μέχρι και σήμερα), αλλά και για λίγα χρόνια (μέχρι το 1968) στο ναυπηγείο του Περάματος.

Βρισκόταν στα όρια του Κερατσινίου με το νέο Ικόνιο, φεύγοντας από την ιχθυόσκαλα προς Πέραμα, πεντακόσια περίπου μέτρα μετά την διασταύρωση της λεωφόρου Δημοκρατίας με την λεωφόρο Γρ. Λαμπράκη. Το κτίριο "έβλεπε" στον δρόμο, στην κατεύθυνση από Πέραμα προς Πειραιά, και στην παρακάτω σύγχρονη φωτό της περιοχής βρισκόταν αριστερά, εκεί που βλέπουμε τον μαντρότοιχο.

Savva Map.jpg

Σε αυτό το ναυπηγείο κατασκευάστηκαν οι πρώτες Ελληνικές παντόφλες, από το 1958 μέχρι το 1965. Ανάμεσα τους το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ_, το _ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ_ αλλά και πολλές πολλές άλλες.

----------


## Έλντα

Η ερώτησή μου δεν έχει σχέση με κάποιο πλοίο.
Επειδή είδα ότι αναφέρθηκαν στο νήμα και τοπωνύμια,θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω  πώς λεγόταν η συνοικία "Ευγένεια" παλιότερα, μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς;

Το τοπωνύμιο "Κουνελάκι" σαςλέει κάτι;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και άλλη μια φωτογραφία από το ναυπηγείο Κορκόδειλου, τον Απρίλη του 1930. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146791
> 
> Το 875 κ.ό.χ. ατμόπλοιο ΘΡΑΚΗ ήταν από τα ρωσικά τύπου Elpidifor που είχαν χρησιμεύσει στο ρωσικό εμφύλιο σε μεταφορές κλπ. Eίχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1917 στο Νικολάιεφ ως ELPIDIFOR 411, το έσκασε με τους "Λευκούς" και έτσι αγοράστηκε το 1921 από την "Πατριωτική" του Τεριάζου και βυθίστηκε τον Απρίλη του 1941 στο Πόρτο Χέλι από γερμανικά βομβαρδιστικά. 
> Πίσω του φαίνεται και ένα ρυμουλκό, μάλλον του Βερνίκου.


Εδω δρομολογιο του πλοιου *ΘΡΑΚΗ* της Πατριωτικης του Τεργιαζου, στις 1 Σεπτεμβριου 1923 στην εφημεριδα Εστια...

19230901 Thraki Estia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφίες από το  αρχείο του ΟΛΠ
> 
> .....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70527
> 
> ......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70530


Κοιτάζοντας με λεπτομέρεια την παραπάνω φωτογραφία από τα Αμπελάκια της δεκαετίας του 70, βλέπω στο μότορσιπ και το όνομα LA PERLA στην πλώρη του. 
923_913_928_917_929_923_913_.jpg
Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1957 στα LΓΌhring, Brake ως UNTERWESER. Το 1972 ύψωσε σημαία Λιβάνου ως LA PERLA , το 1979  μετονομάστηκε σε STELLA MAVRA , το 1982 σε ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ, το 1994 σε ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ, το 1997 σε ELENA J., το 1999 σε PENG για να ξαναγίνει το 1999 ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ και το 2001 πήρε το τελευταίο του όνομα: SAINT NICOLAS υπο σημαία Τόγκα. Πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του υπάρχει _εδώ_.
Αριστερά είναι το ημιτελές ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ, δεξιά το παροπλισμένο ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ και δίπλα του ένα απροσδιόριστο σκάφος με το όνομα ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ. Εντύπωση μου κάνει και αυτό το κατοκάραβο που είναι δεμένο ανάμεσα στο ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και το άλλο μοτορσιπ. Μήπως κάποιο άλλο ημιτελές σκάφος;

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια από μια φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε στο shipspotting από το διαλυτηριο του Μυρικνόπουλου στο Πέραμα το Μάρτιο του 1978.
knosos - carina - mathios - eleutherios Mar78.jpg

Αριστερά τα απομεινάρεια του ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ του Ευθυμιάδη που είχε ξεκινήσει να διαλύεται τον Ιούλιο του 1977.
Ένα κομάτι από το ΚΑΡΙΝΑ του  Χανδρή που είχε πουληθεί για σκραπ στου Αφους Κυριαζή ένα ακριβώς χρόνο νωρίτερα.
Το μότορσιπ ΜΑΘΙΟΣ (σχετικά δείτε εδώ) ανέγγιχτο ακόμη και δίπλα του το μότορσιπ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ που είχε πουληθεί για σκραπ στον Μ.Σπηλιόπουλο τον Νοέμβρη του 1977. Το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1929 αλλά το 1944 ναυάγησε στη Νορβηγία και κόπηκε στα δυο. Το πρυμναίο τμήμα ανελκύστηκε το 1946 και του προστέθηκε νεο πλωραίο τμήμα. Φωτογραφία του υπάρχει εδώ.
Δεξιά από το κομοδέσιο του ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ φαίνεται δεμένο απέναντι στην Κυνόσουρα το Υ/Κ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λεπτομέρεια από μια φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε στο shipspotting από το διαλυτηριο του Μυρικνόπουλου στο Πέραμα το Μάρτιο του 1978.
> knosos - carina - mathios - eleutherios Mar78.jpg
> 
> Αριστερά τα απομεινάρεια του ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ του Ευθυμιάδη που είχε ξεκινήσει να διαλύεται τον Ιούλιο του 1977.
> Ένα κομάτι από το ΚΑΡΙΝΑ του  Χανδρή που είχε πουληθεί για σκραπ στου Αφους Κυριαζή ένα ακριβώς χρόνο νωρίτερα.
> .


 Δεν είχε τέτοιο κ μάλιστα πρυμιό άλμπουρο το ΚΑΡΙΝΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο... με παρέσυρε η λεζάντα και δεν το πρόσεξα. Από την άλλη πάντα του ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ήταν τότε τα δυο Gleaves, όπως έχουμε δει εδω. Ήταν χρυσή δεκαετία για τις διαλύσεις στο Πέραμα, χωρίς βέβαια ιδιαίτερους περιβαλλοντικούς όρους και κανόνες ασφαλείας. Κάτι όπως η Αλιάγα σήμερα...

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εικόνα από τα ναυπηγεία του Χανδρή στα Αμπελάκια με ένα πλωτό γερανό με τους ναύτες εν δράσει ενώ δεξιά βλέπουμε μια πρύμνη, ίσως ενός από τα φέρι που μετασκεύασε εκεί ο Χανδρής σε κρουαζιερόπλοια.

salvage.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για τo πιο κοντινο βλεπω το Fiorita πρωην Amsterdam

----------


## Ellinis

Κυνοσούρα 1970, ένας αμερικανός θα φωτογραφήσει τρια από τα παροπλισμένα κρουαζιερόπλοια του Τυπάλδου... με λίγο θέμα στο νετάρισμα.
Το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ στη μέση και δεξιά τα ΑΘΗΝΑΙ και ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ με το ένα από τα δυο να είναι αγκυροβολημένο μπροστά στο άλλο.
typaldos 2.jpgtypaldos 1970.jpg

Λίγο πιο πέρα το CITY OF ATHENS (πρώην ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ) και το ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. (σχετικά εδώ).
meg kriti  yarmouth.jpg
πηγή: e-bay

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια στο Περαμα γυρω στο 1960-62.
Απο την Νεα Εικονογραφημενη Γεωγραφια Ατλας της Ελλαδος του Λεωνιδα  Κουβαρη, Εκδοτ. Οικος Αφοι Συροπουλοι και Κουμουνδουρεας. Αθηναι , 1964.

espresso venezia Αναγνωριζεις τιποτε ενδιαφερον;

Perama.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατ' αρχάς, απίστευτη, πανέμορφη εικόνα ενός "άλλου" Περάματος, ειδικά μάλιστα για νοσταλγούς του παρελθόντος.

Από εκεί και πέρα, όχι, δεν μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Μόνο, και με μεγάλη ασφάλεια την ακριβή τοποθεσία, δηλαδή το ποιά ναυπηγεία βλέπουμε σε σχέση με το σήμερα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Περίοδος κρίσης.

Perama_1.jpg

Perama_2.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1953.html

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Καματερό ....χωρίς την εκκλησία του και οι πρώτες εγκαταστάσεις του Παναγιωτάκη.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180472
> 
> http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1953.html


Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε προς τα δεξιά ανάμεσα στα διάφορα φορτηγά και το ΝΕΠΤΟΥΝΙΑ της Greek Line. Ξεχωρίζει από το ψηλότερο φουγάρο και την κλασσική πρύμνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Περίοδος κρίσης.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180471
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180472
> 
> http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1953.html


Νο1 Αμπελάκι,Νο2 Κυνόσουρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε προς τα δεξιά ανάμεσα στα διάφορα φορτηγά και το ΝΕΠΤΟΥΝΙΑ της Greek Line. Ξεχωρίζει από το ψηλότερο φουγάρο και την κλασσική πρύμνη.


Μάλλον το CANBERRA.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ειναι το Columbia_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Ειναι το Columbia_


'Eχεις δίκιο,αυτά τα 2 τα μπερδεύω κ δεν έκανα σύγκριση γιά τις μεταξύ τους διαφορές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

city of athens etc - j shaw.jpg Jim Shaw

Kυνόσουρα τέλη '70 με τα ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ κ CITY OF ATHENS ή ΠΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ (αχ αυτές οι μεταφράσεις των παλαιοτέρων).Το βαπόρι αφού δεν τα κατάφερε στη θέση του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ,δοκίμασε ανεπιτυχώς την τύχη του  στην Αδριατική με αυτό το όνομα.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Βρήκαν πού συγκεντρώθηκε ο ελληνικός στόλος πριν τη Ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας του 480 π.Χ.**Η έρευνα αποκάλυψε ότι διατηρούνται καταβυθισμένες αρχαιότητες και στις τρεις πλευρές του Όρμου του Αμπελακίου οι οποίες βυθίζονται και αναδύονται, ανάλογα με τη μεταβολή της στάθμης της θάλασσας*Υποβρύχια αναγνωριστική έρευνα στις ανατολικές ακτές της Σαλαμίνας, συγκεκριμένα στην περιοχή Αμπελακίου-Κυνόσουρας, η πρώτη συστηματική υποβρύχια έρευνα που εγκαινιάζεται από ελληνικούς φορείς (με 20μελή επιστημονική ομάδα), σε βεβαρυμένο θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον, αλλά σε χώρο μείζονος ιστορικής σημασίας, διενεργήθηκε τον Νοέμβριο και Δεκέμβριο του 2016.

Όπως πληροφορεί το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού, κύριο πεδίο της έρευνας του 2016 (που γίνεται στο πλαίσιο τριετούς προγράμματος) αποτέλεσε το εσώτερο (δυτικό) τμήμα του Όρμου του Αμπελακίου. «Πρόκειται για τον εμπορικό και πιθανότατα πολεμικό λιμένα της Κλασικής και Ελληνιστικής πόλης-δήμου της Σαλαμίνος, τον σημαντικότερο και πλησιέστερο του Αθηναϊκού κράτους, μετά από τους τρεις λιμένες του Πειραιώς (Κάνθαρο, Ζέα, Μουνιχία)», ενημερώνει το ΥΠΠΟΑ, συμπληρώνοντας ότι «πρόκειται, ακόμη, για τον χώρο συγκέντρωσης τμήματος του ενωμένου Ελληνικού στόλου την παραμονή της μεγάλης ναυμαχίας του 480 π.Χ., ο οποίος γειτνιάζει με τα σημαντικότερα μνημεία της Νίκης: το πολυάνδρειον (τύμβο) των Σαλαμινομάχων και το Τρόπαιον, επί της Κυνόσουρας. Αναφορές στον αρχαίο λιμένα της Σαλαμίνος απαντούν στα έργα του γεωγράφου Σκύλακος (του 4ου αι. π.Χ.), του γεωγράφου Στράβωνος (του 1ου αι. π.Χ.-1ου αι. μ.Χ.) και του περιηγητή Παυσανία (του 2ου αι. μ.Χ.)».





Επίσης, επιβεβαιώθηκε από την έρευνα ότι διατηρούνται καταβυθισμένες αρχαιότητες και στις τρεις πλευρές του Όρμου του Αμπελακίου (βόρεια, δυτική και νότια), «οι οποίες σταδιακά βυθίζονται και αναδύονται, ανάλογα με τη μεταβολή της στάθμης της θάλασσας, η πτώση της οποίας, ιδιαίτερα τον μήνα Φεβρουάριο, φθάνει το μισό μέτρο. Στα αρχαία κατάλοιπα που αναγνωρίσθηκαν στον αιγιαλό και σε ρηχά ύδατα περιλαμβάνονται: λιμενικές δομές, οχυρωματικές κατασκευές και διάφορες κτιριακές εγκαταστάσεις. Μετά από αεροφωτογράφηση, φωτογραμμετρική επεξεργασία και τοπογραφική και αρχιτεκτονική τεκμηρίωση όλων των ορατών στοιχείων, προέκυψε ο πρώτος ενάλιος αρχαιολογικός χάρτης της περιοχής, που θα αποτελέσει τη βάση για τη συνέχιση της έρευνας κατά τα επόμενα έτη», προστίθεται στην η ανακοίνωση. Παράλληλα, τονίζεται ότι εξελίχθηκε και η γεωφυσική και γεωαρχαιολογική έρευνα, από την ομάδα του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών, που επέφερε υψηλής ποιότητας ψηφιακά δεδομένα τα οποία «αναμένεται να συμβάλουν σημαντικά στην ανασύνθεση της παράκτιας παλαιογεωγραφίας της περιοχής».

Η έρευνα είναι αποτέλεσμα της συνεργασίας μεταξύ της Εφορείας Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων (ΕΕΑ) του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού, υπό τη διεύθυνση της προϊσταμένης της Εφορείας, δρ. Αγγελικής Σίμωσι και του Ινστιτούτου Εναλίων Αρχαιολογικών Ερευνών (ΙΕΝΑΕ), υπό τη διεύθυνση του καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων και προέδρου του Ινστιτούτου, Γιάννου Λώλου, με τη συμμετοχή του Εργαστηρίου Θαλάσσιας Γεωλογίας και Φυσικής Ωκεανογραφίας του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών, υπό τον καθηγητή Γιώργο Παπαθεοδώρου και με κύρια οικονομική υποστήριξη από το Βρετανικό Ίδρυμα Honor Frost
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Takerman

Drapetsona 1.jpg

13 χρόνια πριν. Διακρίνονται το Άθενς, Πάτμος, Παναγία Χοζοβιότισσα, αυτό με το μίνιο είναι ο Φοίβος όταν μετασκευαζόταν και παραδίπλα το Εξπρές Αθηνα. Κάπου τα έχω αυτά τα δύο μαζί. Θα τα βρώ και θα τα ανεβάσω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Drapetsona 1.jpg
> 
> 13 χρόνια πριν. Διακρίνονται το Άθενς, Πάτμος, Παναγία Χοζοβιότισσα, αυτό με το μίνιο είναι ο Φοίβος όταν μετασκευαζόταν και παραδίπλα το Εξπρές Αθηνα. Κάπου τα έχω αυτά τα δύο μαζί. Θα τα βρώ και θα τα ανεβάσω.


To πρώτο πρέπει να είναι το ρο-ρό ΑΡΙΩΝ που προσάραξε στη βόρεια Χίο.

----------


## Takerman

Αυτό ειναι Βικτωρα. Κάπου το έχω και μόνο του. Θα το βρω και θα το ανεβάσω.

----------


## a.molos

> To πρώτο πρέπει να είναι το ρο-ρό ΑΡΙΩΝ που προσάραξε στη βόρεια Χίο.


Bίκτωρα καλημέρα & καλό μήνα. Με αφορμή τη φωτογραφία του φίλου μας, και βλέποντας το ro ro Pelrider, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, εσύ που ασχολείσαι με τις εταιρείες, εχεις πληροφορίες για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρέια, γιατί έχω αρκετές φωτογραφίες απο πλοία της.

----------


## Takerman

Τις βρήκα Βίκτωρα σε ένα παλιό σκληρό δίσκο που είχα. 

Arion 2004.jpg Drapetsona2.jpg
Αφιερωμένες σε σένα, τον ΒΕΝ BRUCE και τον Αντώνη από πάνω.

----------


## a.molos

phivos & athina.jpgΝα προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία απο τον ίδιο χώρο, οταν μετασκευαζοταν μαζί ΦΟΙΒΟΣ και ΑΘΗΝΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Bίκτωρα καλημέρα & καλό μήνα. Με αφορμή τη φωτογραφία του φίλου μας, και βλέποντας το ro ro Pelrider, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, εσύ που ασχολείσαι με τις εταιρείες, εχεις πληροφορίες για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρέια, γιατί έχω αρκετές φωτογραφίες απο πλοία της.


Kαλημέρα κ καλό μήνα φίλε.Ήταν του Σαρλή που έχει κλείσει.Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δεν ήταν βέβαια καθαρόαιμο ρο-ρό. Τις φωτό θα μπορούσες να τις βάλεις στα ιστορικά φορτηγά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τις βρήκα Βίκτωρα σε ένα παλιό σκληρό δίσκο που είχα. 
> 
> Arion 2004.jpg Drapetsona2.jpg
> Αφιερωμένες σε σένα, τον ΒΕΝ BRUCE και τον Αντώνη από πάνω.


Φωτό ντοκουμέντα οι δικές σου αλλά κ του a.molos.

----------


## npapad

> Bίκτωρα καλημέρα & καλό μήνα. Με αφορμή τη φωτογραφία του φίλου μας, και βλέποντας το ro ro Pelrider, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, εσύ που ασχολείσαι με τις εταιρείες, εχεις πληροφορίες για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρέια, γιατί έχω αρκετές φωτογραφίες απο πλοία της.





> Kαλημέρα κ καλό μήνα φίλε.Ήταν του Σαρλή που έχει κλείσει.Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δεν ήταν βέβαια καθαρόαιμο ρο-ρό. Τις φωτό θα μπορούσες να τις βάλεις στα ιστορικά φορτηγά.


Φίλε a.molos ετοιμάζω θέμα για την εταιρεία του Σαρλή, και με λίστα πλοίων που θα ανέβει σε ένα δυο μήνες (προηγούνται οι εταιρείες των Ανδριωτών εφοπλιστών που ετοιμάζω αυτή την περίοδο). Αν θες περίμενε λίγο να τις ανεβάσεις στο θέμα που θα δημιουργηθεί.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του Περάματος στα ξεκινήματα, με κάτι να έχει ξεκινήσει να ναυπηγείται. 

perama.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο τρεις μέρες πριν την πρωτοχρονιά, και ο τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιος ship spotter _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ μας έφερε φέτος νωρίτερα τον μποναμά μας με μία εκπληκτική φωτογραφία από τα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, τριαντατρία χρόνια πίσω, από το _1984_ !!! Αριστερά (ή αν προτιμάτε δυτικά) του σημερινού ναυπηγείου Μπεκρή, ανάμεσα στα άλλα βλέπουμε μαζί παροπλισμένες τις δύο πρώτες παντόφλες της Ζακύνθου. _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ και _ΦΑΙΑΞ (πρώην ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ)_, στην δύση πια της καριέρας τους, μετά από πολλά ταξίδια στην χώρα μας, στη Βρετανία, και πρώην αποβατικών βετεράνων του Β' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου.

Peter J. Fitzpatrick_1984.jpg
_© Peter J. Fitzpatrick

_"Μιά βαθιά υπόκλιση" όπως έλεγε και ο σερ Μπιθί στον κ. _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο μας* Νεκτάριο (npapad)* !!!* 
*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .......να προσθέσω ότι  ο χώρος αυτός, στο Καμίνι γιά τους γνωρίζοντες, είχε τότε κάποια ζωή. Έπιανε  η "μπενζίνα",  η εικονιζόμενη δεν είναι παροπλισμένη, δούλευε κ το περιπτεράκι σε συνδυαμό με τη στάση του λεωφορείου η οποία βέβαια εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει.


Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ. Μου αρέσει πολύ και εμένα να τοποθετούμαι πάνω σε παλιές φωτό, οπότε να προσθέσω πως εκτός από το περίπτερο δεν υπάρχει πιά και μία ταβέρνα (???) που υπήρχε ακριβώς πίσω του (φαίνεται στην φωτό) την οποία είχαμε δει και καλύτερα στα πλάνα από την ταινία "Οι γενναίοι πεθαίνουν δύο φορές". Όσο για το Καμίνι, η σημερινή του εικόνα είναι η παρακάτω, όπως την βλέπουμε από την θέση που βρισκόταν το περίπτερο.

IMG_0432.jpg

Να πω τέλος, ότι όλη αυτή η περιοχή μπροστά στο Καμίνι που βλέπουμε με τα παροπλισμένα, στις μέρες μας είναι "άδεια", δεν χρησιμοποιείται δηλαδή για πρόσδεση η παροπλισμό πλοίων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ. Μου αρέσει πολύ και εμένα να τοποθετούμαι πάνω σε παλιές φωτό, οπότε να προσθέσω πως εκτός από το περίπτερο δεν υπάρχει πιά και μία ταβέρνα (???) που υπήρχε ακριβώς πίσω του (φαίνεται στην φωτό) την οποία είχαμε δει και καλύτερα στα πλάνα από την ταινία "Οι γενναίοι πεθαίνουν δύο φορές". Όσο για το Καμίνι, η σημερινή του εικόνα είναι η παρακάτω, όπως την βλέπουμε από την θέση που βρισκόταν το περίπτερο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186055
> 
> Να πω τέλος, ότι όλη αυτή η περιοχή μπροστά στο Καμίνι που βλέπουμε με τα παροπλισμένα, στις μέρες μας είναι "άδεια", δεν χρησιμοποιείται δηλαδή για πρόσδεση η παροπλισμό πλοίων.


Εμένα φίλε EV η περιοχή με γεμίζει νοσταλγία.Αφού πρωτοπάτησα εκεί το πόδι μου το 1969 παιδάκι ακόμα.Είχαμε πρόσφατα μετακομίσει από Χίο κ λόγω των επισκέψεων στη θεία μας, μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω την πανδαισία Περάματος-Σαλαμίνας.Είχα κ την ευτυχία να έχω καραβολάτρη πατέρα αλλά  από την άλλη έχω σκυλομετανοιώσει  που τότε δεν τραβούσα φωτογραφίες.Καταλαβαίνεις τι υλικό χάθηκε.

Αν κ θυμάμαι το οίκημα δεν θυμάμαι όμως αν λειτουργούσε ως ταβέρνα.Πιστεύω το ότι η περιοχή από το Καμίνι προς το μυχό του όρμου είναι άδεια,οφείλεται μάλλον στην αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία. Κ δεν ήταν μόνο παροπλισμένα αλλά κ ημιβυθισμένα διάφορα πλοιάρια στα ρηχά άλλωστε νερά.

----------


## andria salamis

Εγω πριν λίγους μήνες,εψανα,να βρω,το όνομα του Αγιος Διονύσιος,δεν θυμόμουν  το ονομα!Το ειχα σκίτσο, μα δεν το βρήκα!
Πήγαινα με τον Πατέρα μου για μπανιο,στα Σελήνια, και παντα περνάγαμε σιγά-σιγά για να βλέπω!!!!Τωρα το καραβάκι???? ποιο να ητανε?
αλλο σουλούπι θυμάμαι,χωρις πλώρη!!!!όμορφη φώτο γεμάτη νοσταλγία!Το 1960 αγόρασε ο πατέρας ενα μικρο οικόπεδο,που
εβλεπε θάλασσα φιλε βικτωρ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Δύο τρεις μέρες πριν την πρωτοχρονιά, και ο τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιος ship spotter _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ μας έφερε φέτος νωρίτερα τον μποναμά μας με μία εκπληκτική φωτογραφία από τα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, τριαντατρία χρόνια πίσω, από το _1984_ !!! Αριστερά (ή αν προτιμάτε δυτικά) του σημερινού ναυπηγείου Μπεκρή, ανάμεσα στα άλλα βλέπουμε μαζί παροπλισμένες τις δύο πρώτες παντόφλες της Ζακύνθου. _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ_ και _ΦΑΙΑΞ (πρώην ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ)_, στην δύση πια της καριέρας τους, μετά από πολλά ταξίδια στην χώρα μας, στη Βρετανία, και πρώην αποβατικών βετεράνων του Β' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186049
> _© Peter J. Fitzpatrick
> 
> _"Μιά βαθιά υπόκλιση" όπως έλεγε και ο σερ Μπιθί στον κ. _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο μας* Νεκτάριο (npapad)* !!!* 
> *


Στην εξαιρετική αυτή φωτογραφία βλέπουμε και δυο μότορσιπ ανάμεσα στις δυο "παντόφλες". Ενα μικρό πορτοκαλί και ένα όμορφο άσπρο σκαρί με κουρμπαριστή γέφυρα που φαίνεται και στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Peter στα Αμπελάκια. Το όνομα φαίνεται να είναι ΑΓ. ... αλλά δεν ξεχωρίζω τι γράφει.

Ambelakia 1980s.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατά 99% Άρη, το όνομα του άσπρου μότορσιπ είναι _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ_.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο. Εχεις δίκιο καθώς βρήκα οτι τότε υπήρχε το παρακάτω  ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ (στοιχεία από το miramarshipindex) ναυπήγησης 1947 το οποίο ήταν  δεξαμενόπλοιο που διαλύθηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα, το 2011. Λογικά πρέπει να ήταν υδροφόρα. Αν και δεν βρήκα φωτογραφία του ως Τ2 ή SVANO, βρήκα _εδώ_ ενός αδελφού τού, του Τ3, που μας εξασφαλίζει μια ταυτοποίηση του σκάφους.

Name
Change
Registered Owner
Port

T.2

Ab Finland Amerika Linjen Oy
FIN Helsinki

T.2
1952
Finska Angfartygs Ab
FIN Helsinki

SVANO
1953
Rederi A/B Castor
SWE Uddevalla

AGIOS   DIMITRIOS
1967
M.Koutlakis
GRC Piraeus

AGIOS   DIMITRIOS
1973
M.Koutlakis, C.Leonardos,   E.Spyropoulos & N.Thanopoulos
GRC Piraeus

AGIOS   DIMITRIOS
1981
L.Goutos & others
GRC Piraeus

AGIOS   DIMITRIOS
1990
Hydromar Maritime Co
GRC Piraeus

AGIOS   DIMITRIOS
2008
Hydronauta Maritime Co
GRC Piraeus

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο. Εχεις δίκιο καθώς βρήκα οτι  τότε υπήρχε το παρακάτω  ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ (στοιχεία από το  miramarshipindex) ναυπήγησης 1947 το οποίο ήταν  δεξαμενόπλοιο που  διαλύθηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα, το 2011. Λογικά πρέπει να ήταν υδροφόρα. Αν  και δεν βρήκα φωτογραφία του ως Τ2 ή SVANO, βρήκα _εδώ_ ενός αδελφού τού, του Τ3, που μας εξασφαλίζει μια ταυτοποίηση του σκάφους.


Αφού αναφέρουμε τον αριθμό του _ΙΜΟ 5346411_ να δούμε και _δύο φωτογραφίες_ του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ_ ως _SVANO_.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο, μόνο εκεί δεν κοίταξα....

Τώρα να δούμε και την περίπτωση του πορτοκαλί μότορσιπ;
ambl.jpg

Το καραβάκι αυτό το είχαμε κουβεντιάσει με τον emmpapad πριν χρόνια, με αφορμή μια φωτογραφία που είχε βγάλει ο ίδιος το 1992 στην Τήνο. Το εικονιζόμενο παρακάτω σκάφος είναι προφανώς το ίδιο που είχε φωτογραφίσει 8 χρόνια νωρίτερα ο Peter στα Αμπελάκια. Μόνη σοβαρή διαφορά που βλέπω εγώ είναι το παράθυρο στη γέφυρα δίπλα στην πόρτα της βαρδιόλας. 

ΜΑΡΙΑ-ΝΠ1257.jpg

Ο Μανώλης τότε μου ανέφερε οτι το σκάφος στην Τήνο ήταν το ΜΑΡΙΑ με Ν.Π.1257. Μάλιστα μου είχε αναφέρει οτι το εν λόγω ΜΑΡΙΑ είχε πρωταγωνιστήσει σε σποτάκι του ΥΕΝ το 1996 για προσέλκυση στελεχών-ναυτικών και επίσης εμφανιζόταν σε φωτογραφία ενός τουριστικό οδηγότης Αμοργού του 1998. Το πρόβλημα που είχε προκύψει ήταν οτι το ΜΑΡΙΑ με Ν.Π.1257 είχε διαγραφεί από το νηολόγιο 1987 λόγω διάλυσης του το 1986 στο Πέραμα! 
Μια φωτογραφία του ΜΑΡΙΑ που διαλύθηκε το 1986 είναι η παρακάτω που το δείχνει στο Ξαβέρι:

MARIA 1.jpg
πηγή

Να παραθέσω και μερικές πληροφορίες σχετικά με το ΜΑΡΙΑ του Ξαβερίου, από το βιβλίο "Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία":



> Τον Οκτώβριο του 1951, οι ναυτικοί από τη Λευκάδα Σιδερής και Ζαννής Κοκούμυαλου, απέκτησαν ένα χαλύβδινης κατασκευής ναυάγιο,
> μήκους 32,2 μέτρων και πλάτους 5,46. Το 135 κόρων ολικής χωρητικότητας σκάφος επισκευάστηκε και εγγράφη τον Αύγουστο του 1954 στο
> νηολόγιο του Πειραιά (αριθμός 1257) ως το φορτηγό ΜΑΡΙΑ και χωρίς να αναφέρεται το προηγούμενο όνομα του ή άλλα στοιχεία σχετικά με
> το παρελθόν του. Ταξίδεψε για τρείς δεκαετίες στις ελληνικές θάλασσες και τελικά διαλύθηκε τον Αύγουστο του 1986 στο Πέραμα.


Επομένως η γνώμη μου είναι οτι το ΜΑΡΙΑ του Ξαβερίου είναι διαφορετικό πλοίο από το ΜΑΡΙΑ της Τήνου και των Αμπελακίων του οποίου η ιστορία παραμένει άγνωστη...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ταξίδι στον χρόνο. Αρχές δεκαετίας _'60_, και στο Πέραμα βλέπουμε το φορτηγό _GALTGARBEN_ (1952 - Γερμανία - ΙΜΟ 5125764), μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο _Κορωναίου_ όπου είχε τραβηχτεί έξω (ανασηκωθεί) η πρύμη του, για αναγκαίες επισκευές.

008.jpg__09.jpg
Perama - 1960 - Koronaios Shipyard  --_  GALTGARBEN_ (1952 - Germany - ΙΜΟ 5125764)

Στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο και την ίδια περίπου εποχή ένα πανέμορφο μικρό μότορσιπ, δυστυχώς αγνώστων στοιχείων.

06.jpg
Perama - 1960 - Koronaios Shipyard  -- Unknown Ship

Από το αρχείο του καλού φίλου _Γιώργου Φραντζή_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στη Νο1 αριστερά,αυτό με τις μπίγες πρύμα, ένα ναρκαλιευτικό τύπου ΒΥΜS του τότε ΒΝ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεκαετία "60, στο ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου στο Πέραμα το δεξαμενόπλοιο _ΛΙΝΑ_. Στο πίσω μέρος της φωτό αναγράφεται : _Δ/Π ΛΙΝΑ ΠΟΡΤΟΛΟΥ 1960_. 
Από το αρχείο του φίλου _Γιώργου Φραντζή_.

07_.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Δεκαετία "60, στο ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου στο Πέραμα το δεξαμενόπλοιο _ΛΙΝΑ_. Στο πίσω μέρος της φωτό αναγράφεται : _Δ/Π ΛΙΝΑ ΠΟΡΤΟΛΟΥ 1960_. 
> Από το αρχείο του φίλου _Γιώργου Φραντζή_.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186688


Πρώην Υ-86 (δεξαμενόπλοιο του Αμερικανικού στρατού), κατασκευής 1944 στο ναυπηγείο Odenbach του Rochester, NY με αριθμό κατασκευής 36. Το 1948 πωλείται στην εταιρεία De Rachewsky και μετονομάζεται ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ. Το 1950 πωλείται στην France-Afrique Company και μετονομάζεται NADY. το 1953 επιμηκύνεται (παλιό μήκος 55,6 μέτρα, νέο μήκος 78,5 μέτρα), αλλάζει gt (από 632 σε 1399 gt) και αλλάζει μηχανές. Το 1960 περνάει στην εταιρεία Πόρτολου, υψώνει την Ελληνική σημαία και ονομάζεται ΛΙΝΑ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1575. Το 1984 πωλείται και μετονομάζεται ΕΛΕΝΗ Σ. Με αυτό το όνομα  εγκαταλείφθηκε 12 ναυτικά μίλια ανατολικά του Lagos της Νιγηρίας στις 28-6-1987 και βυθίστηκε σε στίγμα 6,23N/3,30E πριν από τις 26-8-1987. Είχε ΙΜΟ 5208578

[English]
Former US Army Tanker Y-86, built 1944 (Odenbach Shipyard, Rochester, NY, yard no. 36). Sold in 1948 to De Rachewsky and renamed ANTONIA. Sold in 1950 to France-Afrique Company and renamed NADY. Lengthened in 1953 (old length 55.6 m, new length 78,5 m), gt changed from 632 gt to 1399 gt and re-engined. Sold in 1960 to D.A.Portolos & Co and renamed LINA (Greek Flag, Reg. at Piraeus 1575). Sold in 1984 and renamed ELENI S. Abandoned 12 NM east of Lagos, Nigeria 28-6-1987 and finally sunk before 26-8-1997 (6.23 N/3.30E). IMO number 5208578

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα καρέ από την ταινία "η Αγνή του λιμανιού" από τα Αμπελάκια του 1952 με ένα ρυμουλκό μπαταρισμένο

ambelakia 52-no4.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λόγω της γνωστής μου μανίας με τις παντόφλες μας, κυρίως παλαιότερες αλλά και νεότερες, έχω δει τις περισσότερες -αν όχι όλες- από εικόνες σε διάφορα μέρη της χώρας μας. Το ότι θα έβλεπα όμως παντόφλα μέχρι και στο Μικρολίμανο στον Πειραιά (ή Τουρκολίμανο για μας τους παλαιότερους) και να μου το 'λεγαν δεν θα το πίστευα.

Ιδού λοιπόν, _στο Μικρολίμανο (κάτω δεξιά)_, άγνωστη μικρή παντοφλίτσα δυστυχώς σε άγνωστη χρονολογία. Λογικά όμως, πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε κάπου στην δεκαετία του '60, αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι δεν διακρίνεται πουθενά το Δελφινάριο που είχε κατασκευαστεί στις αρχές των '70s μπροστά από την εκκλησία της Παναγίας Μυρτιδιώτισσας (πάλι δεξιά στην φωτό αλλά πιό ψηλά), αλλά και το ότι οι πολυκατοικίες στην εικόνα είναι από ελάχιστες έως και ανύπαρκτες.

----------


## aegina

Θα μπορουσε να ειναι το ΒΑΝΑ .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατηγορηματικά όχι. Το _ΒΑΝΑ_ σε καμμία περίπτωση. Το θέμα είναι αφενός ότι το πλάνο είναι πολύ μακρινό, αφετέρου ότι από την στιγμή που βρισκόμαστε κάπου στα τέλη δεκαετίας '60 (το πολύ αρχές '70) ήταν πολλές οι μικρές παντόφλες που κατόπιν μεγάλωσαν.

----------


## aegina

Τι να πω δεν ξερω ισως το Αρματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ούτε το _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ που ούτως ή άλλως δεν του μοιάζει, ούτε το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ που του μοιάζει μεν (και κατά πολύ), αλλά κατασκευάστηκε στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '70.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφού σημειώσω πως μετά τα τόσα χρόνια λειτουργίας του φόρουμ και τις χιλιάδες αναρτήσεις και ποστ υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναπαρουσιάζουμε κάποιες φωτό που είναι πολύ δύσκολο να θυμόμαστε αν έχουν ξαναπαρατεθεί ή όχι, να παραθέσω δύο καταπληκτικές εικόνες από τον λιμένα Ηρακλέους στο Κερατσίνι (Άγιος Γεώργιος Κερατσινίου, σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή τους).

01.jpg__02.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Dionysis Anninos_

Τραβηγμένες λογικά την ίδια μέρα, το _1962_, και στις δύο κυριαρχούν το _ΑΘΗΝΑΙ_ των Τυπάλδων και ένα πανέμορφο φορτηγό με όνομα _ΜΑΡΙΤΣΑ_. Στην πρώτη -και πολύ πιό όμορφη θεματικά-, αριστερά, εκεί που αρχίζει η περιοχή του Νέου Ικονίου, μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε και το ναυπηγείο Νικολάου Σάββα που δούλεψε εκεί έως το 1965 πριν απαλλοτριωθεί από το Ελληνικό κράτος. Παραθέτω μία μεγέθυνση, όπου βλέπουμε το κτίριο (λευκό) του ναυπηγείου (το είχαμε ξαναδεί από την επάνω-μπροστινή του πλευρά σε _αυτήν την φωτό_) και τον χώρο μπροστά του όπου διακρίνεται και μία παντόφλα, πιθανόν κάποια μετασκευή από αποβατικό μιας και η υπερκατασκευή είναι στο χρώμα της λαμαρίνας ενώ το σκάφος σε χρώμα γκρι.

03.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Oι δυο φωτογραφίες προέρχονται από ένα παλιό έντυπο του ΟΛΠ και πράγματι τις είχαμε ξαναδεί κάποτε, αλλά επανάληψη μήτηρ μαθήσεως! Στο κάτω-κάτω όλο κάτι παραπάνω βγαίνει κάθε φορά...
Για το όμορφο ΜΑΡΙΤΣΑ του Καραγεώργη, υπάρχουν περισσότερα στοιχεία εδώ.
Στον Νέο Μώλο, δεξιά του ΑΘΗΝΑΙ βλέπουμε πρυμνοδετημένο και το ΑΤΡΕΥΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Πασαλιμάνι κάπου προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 μιας και βλέπουμε το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ του Καβουνίδη και το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Χανδρή. Πιο αριστερά νομίζω πως είναι το VERA M. (πρ. ΠΟΡΟΣ). Νομιζω πως είναι τα μεγαλύτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια που έχουμε δει δεμένα εκεί (προφανώς ξεχειμωνιάζοντας αν και το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ παραείναι πρόχειρα δεμένο).

romantica - adonis - poros etc.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πασαλιμάνι κάπου προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 μιας και βλέπουμε το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ του Καβουνίδη και το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Χανδρή. Πιο αριστερά νομίζω πως είναι το VERA M. (πρ. ΠΟΡΟΣ). Νομιζω πως είναι τα μεγαλύτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια που έχουμε δει δεμένα εκεί (προφανώς ξεχειμωνιάζοντας αν και το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ παραείναι πρόχειρα δεμένο).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191253
> πηγή


¶ρη πρόσεξε ότι και τα δύο καράβια είναι σημαιοστολισμένα, συνεπώς δεν πρόκειται για ξεχειμώνιασμα αλλά κάποιο γεγονός που τα έφερε εκεί. Επίσης,  στον μόλο υπάρχουν αυτοκίνητα που δείχνουν κάποια δραστηριότητα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πασαλιμάνι κάπου προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 μιας και βλέπουμε το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ του Καβουνίδη και το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Χανδρή. Πιο αριστερά νομίζω πως είναι το VERA M. (πρ. ΠΟΡΟΣ). Νομιζω πως είναι τα μεγαλύτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια που έχουμε δει δεμένα εκεί (προφανώς ξεχειμωνιάζοντας αν και το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ παραείναι πρόχειρα δεμένο).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191253
> πηγή


Δεν ξεχειμώνιαζαν.Τότε σε αυτή τη θέση έδενε κ κανένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο σαν αυτά.

----------


## Ellinis

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία με σειρά επιβατηγών και κρουαζιερόπλοιων δεμένων στο Πασαλιμάνι.
26003104301_4c1666002a_o.jpg

Παρακάτω έχω σημειώσει όσα μπόρεσα να ξεχωρίσω, όποιος μπορεί ας δει και τα υπόλοιπα. Ειδικά αυτό το τελευταίο στο βάθος μου φαίνεται για μετασκευή από πολεμικό.
26003104301_4c1666002a_o2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απίστευτη φωτογραφία. Μα καλά, τόσα πλοία δρομολογιακά του Αργοσαρωνικού τι γυρεύανε όλα μαζί δεμένα στο Πασαλιμάνι ??? Μήπως άραγε ήταν κάποια περίοδος που γινόντουσαν έργα στην προβλήτα του Πειραιά και είχαν "μετακομίσει" προσωρινά ???

Σημ. Φίλε Άρη, με τόσες φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζουμε τουλάχιστον τον τελευταίο καιρό από το Πασαλιμάνι, μήπως θα ήταν καλό να συμπεριληφθεί το όνομα (είτε ως Πασαλιμάνι είτε ως Ζέα) και στον τίτλο του θέματος ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παρακάτω έχω σημειώσει όσα μπόρεσα να ξεχωρίσω, όποιος μπορεί ας δει και τα υπόλοιπα. Ειδικά αυτό το τελευταίο στο βάθος μου φαίνεται για μετασκευή από πολεμικό.
> 26003104301_4c1666002a_o2.jpg


 Το 2ο γιώτ από πάνω είναι το MADIZ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απίστευτη φωτογραφία. Μα καλά, τόσα πλοία δρομολογιακά του Αργοσαρωνικού τι γυρεύανε όλα μαζί δεμένα στο Πασαλιμάνι ??? Μήπως άραγε ήταν κάποια περίοδος που γινόντουσαν έργα στην προβλήτα του Πειραιά και είχαν "μετακομίσει" προσωρινά ???
> 
> Σημ. Φίλε Άρη, με τόσες φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζουμε τουλάχιστον τον τελευταίο καιρό από το Πασαλιμάνι, μήπως θα ήταν καλό να συμπεριληφθεί το όνομα (είτε ως Πασαλιμάνι είτε ως Ζέα) και στον τίτλο του θέματος ???


Φαίνεται ότι κάποτε ξεχειμώνιαζαν εκεί.Προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο από το 1968 κ εδώ.Αν κ πρέπει να είναι παλαιότερη.Βλέπω ότι κ ψαράδικά έδεναν εκεί.
Θα προτιμούσα το ελληνικό Ζέα στον τίτλο.

----------


## Ellinis

Αν προσέξετε αυτό διπλα στο ΜΑΧΗ έχει και δυο αμάξια πάνω στο ντεκ. Δυστυχώς ο τίτλος του θέματος δεν χωράει άλλους χαρακτήρες...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη, νομίζω πως δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με αμάξια, σωσίβιες λέμβοι είναι, άκατοι αν το λέω σωστά, με κουβούκλιο στο μπροστά τους μέρος.

----------


## aegina

Μαχη Αγγελικα Χαρα και Υδρα.Λογικα πρεπει να ειναι μεταξυ 66-69 το Μαχη εφυγε μαζι με το Πινδος το 65 η 64  και το Υδρα ηρθε το 65 το Αγγελικα ηταν του 67/68 αρα ξεχειμωνιασμα ειναι.

----------


## Ellinis

Που το ξετρύπωσες το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ και εγώ δεν το βλέπω;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Άρη, και εγώ δεν διακρίνω πουθενά το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ. Ωστόσο έχω την εντύπωση (με πάσαν επιφύλαξιν) ότι διακρίνω το _ΚΥΚΝΟΣ_.

01.jpg

----------


## aegina

Πραγματι δεν ειναι το Αγγελικα το Μαριω ειναι και διακρινεται και η πλωρη του Κυκνος :Nevreness:  .

----------


## Ellinis

> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία με σειρά επιβατηγών και κρουαζιερόπλοιων δεμένων στο Πασαλιμάνι.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191349
> 
> Παρακάτω έχω σημειώσει όσα μπόρεσα να ξεχωρίσω, όποιος μπορεί ας δει και τα υπόλοιπα. Ειδικά αυτό το τελευταίο στο βάθος μου φαίνεται για μετασκευή από πολεμικό.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191348


Ξανακοιτάζοντας τη φωτογραφία, νομίζω οτι το σκάφος δίπλα στο ΜΑΧΗ είναι το 1ο ΣΤΕΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ, χωρίς όμως να φέρει τα σινιάλα της Sun Line.  :Numbness:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη αν και το "επίμαχο" πλοίο στην φωτογραφία από το Πασαλιμάνι δεν διακρίνεται και τόσο καλά, έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει σχέση με το πρώτο ΣΤΕΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ.

Κατ' αρχάς, έχει μία σωσίβια λέμβο (άκατο) από κάθε πλευρά, ενώ στο ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ υπήρχαν από τρεις. Αλλά ακόμα και αν δεχθούμε ότι είχαν αφαιρεθεί, υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στα φουγάρα των πλοίων. Στο πλοίο στο Πασαλιμάνι, το φουγάρο είναι κοντύτερο, και η βάση του βρίσκεται στην "οροφή" της γέφυρας (κόντρα γέφυρα) και βρίσκεται κοντά στον μπροστινό του ιστό. Στο ΣΤΕΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ ήταν μακρύτερο το φουγάρο, βρισκόταν πίσω από την γέφυρα, η βάση του δηλαδή ήταν στο κατώτερο ντεκ, και η απόσταση του από τον μπροστινό του ιστό ήταν σαφώς μεγαλύτερη από ότι στο πλοίο στο Πασαλιμάνι.

----------


## esperos

Να υποστηρίξω και εγώ τα όσα υποστηρίζει ο φίλος Γιώργος κάνοντας την σκέψη ότι είναι δυνατόν να ήλθε το πλοίο νεοαγορασμένο κατευθείαν στην Ελλάδα και στην συνέχεια να μεταφέρθηκε στην Γένοβα για τις εργασίες και να μην πήγε κατευθείαν Γένοβα; Και κάτι άλλο σχετικά με το σχήμα της πρύμνης που δεν πρέπει είναι του ΣΤΕΛΛΑ  ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ. Πιστεύω ότι τελικά πρόκειται για μια Θαλαμηγό.

----------


## ancd

Είχα τραβήξει κάποιες φωτογραφίες πριν λίγο καιρό και δεν ήξερα σε ποιο θέμα να το ανεβάσω! Λόγω πολλων υποχρεώσεων τις ξέχασα.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191713
Είχα δει την παρακάτω φωτογραφία άλλα δεν έδωσα μεγάλη βαση. Λόγω ηλικίας δεν είχα ζήσει αυτήν την εποχή άρα δεν θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω!



> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191348


Αυτές τις μέρες υπήρχε μια αναζήτηση για ποιο είναι το καράβι δίπλα στο ΜΑΧΗ. Έκατσα και την παρατήρησα για λίγο! Μήπως τελικά είναι το Clelia II , που χρόνια βρισκόταν σε αυτή την θέση και που από αναζήτηση που έκανα έγινε μετασκευη τη δεκαετία το 60 εποχή που είναι και η φωτογραφία?

----------


## Ellinis

Φωτογραφία εποχής από το Μικρολίμανο, με μια θαλαμηγό καταμεσής στον κόλπο. Ίσως είναι την περίοδο του Μεσοπολέμου.

microlimano.jpeg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια αεροφωτογραφία του Περάματος προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50/αρχές '60 καθώς βλέπουμε το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ να κατασκευάζεται.
Πίσω αριστερά από το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ βλέπουμε ξανά το μικρό επιβατηγό που έχουμε κουβεντιάσει *εδώ*, ενώ πίσω δεξιά είναι το μικρό μότορσιπ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ. Αυτά τα δυο πρέπει να έμειναν καιρό εκεί καθώς το μεν επιβατηγό το ξαναβλέπουμε _εδώ_ στη 2 φωτογραφία από τη ναυπήγηση του ALMAJOR το 1966. Το δε ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ φαίνεται στην καθέλκυση του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ. 

kamelia - motorship etc.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μια αεροφωτογραφία του Περάματος προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50/αρχές '60 καθώς βλέπουμε το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ να κατασκευάζεται.
> Πίσω αριστερά από το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ βλέπουμε ξανά το μικρό επιβατηγό που έχουμε κουβεντιάσει *εδώ*, ενώ πίσω δεξιά είναι το μικρό μότορσιπ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ. Αυτά τα δυο πρέπει να έμειναν καιρό εκεί καθώς το μεν επιβατηγό το ξαναβλέπουμε _εδώ_ στη 2 φωτογραφία από τη ναυπήγηση του ALMAJOR το 1966. Το δε ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ φαίνεται στην καθέλκυση του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ. 
> 
> kamelia - motorship etc.jpg


Για το ALMAJOR ειχε γραφτει ενα ωραιο ταξιδιωτικο αφηγημα στο περιοδικο Θαλασσα & γιωτινγ το 1983 ..καπου εχω τα τευχη αν τα βρω καλα θα ειναι....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το ξαναβλέπουμε _εδώ_ στη 2 φωτογραφία από τη ναυπήγηση του ALMAJOR το 1966. 
> 
> kamelia - motorship etc.jpg


 To ALMAJOR σαν ανακατασκευή ΤΑΝΑC δεν μοιάζει; K ποιά η τύχη του;
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον χαρακτηρισμό...cruising tug.

----------


## esperos

> To ALMAJOR σαν ανακατασκευή ΤΑΝΑC δεν μοιάζει; K ποιά η τύχη του;
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον χαρακτηρισμό...cruising tug.


Ένα υβρίδιο αγαπητέ  ΒΧ, σκάφος ρυμουλκού αλλά θαλαμηγός, ο Μάτσας ήθελε κάτι τέτοιο, ανεξιχνίαστα τα γούστα του κάθε ανθρώπου.
Στην φωτογραφία ως  ALMA στα Παλούκια 7 Ιανουαρίου 1987.

ALMA.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> To ALMAJOR σαν ανακατασκευή ΤΑΝΑC δεν μοιάζει; K ποιά η τύχη του;
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον χαρακτηρισμό...cruising tug.


Προφανως ισχυει αυτο που εγραψα παραπανω.....παντως στο κειμενο του 1983 εγραφε για <παλιο ρυμουλκο> και σιγουρα κατι τετοιο ειναι...

----------


## npapad

> Μια αεροφωτογραφία του Περάματος προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50/αρχές '60 καθώς βλέπουμε το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ να κατασκευάζεται.
> Πίσω αριστερά από το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ βλέπουμε ξανά το μικρό επιβατηγό που έχουμε κουβεντιάσει *εδώ*, ενώ πίσω δεξιά είναι το μικρό μότορσιπ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ. Αυτά τα δυο πρέπει να έμειναν καιρό εκεί καθώς το μεν επιβατηγό το ξαναβλέπουμε _εδώ_ στη 2 φωτογραφία από τη ναυπήγηση του ALMAJOR το 1966. Το δε ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ φαίνεται στην καθέλκυση του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 193429





> Για το ALMAJOR ειχε γραφτει ενα ωραιο ταξιδιωτικο αφηγημα στο περιοδικο Θαλασσα & γιωτινγ το 1983 ..καπου εχω τα τευχη αν τα βρω καλα θα ειναι....





> To ALMAJOR σαν ανακατασκευή ΤΑΝΑC δεν μοιάζει; K ποιά η τύχη του;
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον χαρακτηρισμό...cruising tug.





> Ένα υβρίδιο αγαπητέ  ΒΧ, σκάφος ρυμουλκού αλλά θαλαμηγός, ο Μάτσας ήθελε κάτι τέτοιο, ανεξιχνίαστα τα γούστα του κάθε ανθρώπου.
> Στην φωτογραφία ως  ALMA στα Παλούκια 7 Ιανουαρίου 1987.
> 
> ALMA.jpg





> Προφανως ισχυει αυτο που εγραψα παραπανω.....παντως στο κειμενο του 1983 εγραφε για <παλιο ρυμουλκο> και σιγουρα κατι τετοιο ειναι...


Να συμπληρώσω ότι το σκάφος είχε νηολόγιο Παναμά με αριθμό νηολογίου 934 και στο Greek Shipping Directory φαίνεται κατασκευής του 1968 και 34 gt. ΔΔΣ HO4451 με μια μηχανή 150 BHP Bodeen. Σαν πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία φαίνεται η Sea Lion Comp. Nav. S.A. Panama. Ήταν χαρακτηρισμένο σαν ρυμουλκό και όχι σαν θαλαμηγός πάντως. Από το GSD εξαφανίζεται γύρω στο 1980. Ξέρει κανείς τι έγινε μετά το 1987 ? Σαν ALMA στη φωτογραφία του Έσπερου ήταν ακόμα του Μάτσα ή το είχε πάρει άλλος ?
Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ έχει δίκιο που αναφέρει μετασκευασμένο ΤΑΝΑΚ. Οι ομοιότητες είναι πάρα πολλές. Πιθανότατα να βασίστηκαν σε κάποιο παλαιότερο σκάφος και το χτίσανε πάνω του (παρόλο που δεν το λέγανε).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα υβρίδιο αγαπητέ  ΒΧ, σκάφος ρυμουλκού αλλά  θαλαμηγός, ο Μάτσας ήθελε κάτι τέτοιο, ανεξιχνίαστα τα γούστα του κάθε  ανθρώπου.
> Στην φωτογραφία ως  ALMA στα Παλούκια 7 Ιανουαρίου 1987.
> 
> ALMA.jpg


Αγαπητέ Εsperos πιστεύω ότι πραγματικά ο Μάτσας ήθελε μια θαλαμηγό που  να θυμίζει ρυμουλκό , όχι ότι έτυχε να πέσεi στα χέρια του ένα τύπου  Τanac κ θα έλεγα ότι η δουλειά που έγινε σε αυτό ήταν μερακλήδικη.
Επειδή κάποιος από την οικογένεια είναι μέλος,αν μας διαβάζει, θα μπορούσε να  απαντήσει σχετικά.




> Σαν ALMA στη φωτογραφία του Έσπερου ήταν ακόμα του Μάτσα ή το είχε πάρει άλλος ?


Φίλε npapad,ως ΑLMA το είχα δει κ εγώ στα Παλούκια κ με επιφύλαξη, η τσιμινιέρα ήταν λευκή.

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό το θαλασσί σκαρί το είχαμε ξαναδεί σε άλλο θέμα



> ... καρτ ποστάλ από το _Πασαλιμάνι_ !!!!! ....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190623
> Πηγή


Η χαρακτηριστική κούρμπα που κάνει μου το θύμισε όταν βρέθηκα μπροστά στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία και πάλι από το Πασαλιμάνι
ζεα2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αυτό το θαλασσί σκαρί το είχαμε ξαναδεί σε άλλο θέμα
> 
> 
> Η χαρακτηριστική κούρμπα που κάνει μου το θύμισε όταν βρέθηκα μπροστά στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία και πάλι από το Πασαλιμάνι
> ζεα2.jpg


Α.. ¶ρη το ¶νεμος. Το θυμάμαι στην Φολέγανδρο το 1987. Δυστυχώς στην δεκαετία του 80 ή αρχές 90 καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά. Νομίζω ήταν Valef Yachts.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Α.. ¶ρη το ¶νεμος. Το θυμάμαι στην Φολέγανδρο το 1987. Δυστυχώς στην δεκαετία του 80 ή αρχές 90 καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά. Νομίζω ήταν Valef Yachts.


 Διόρθωση Το όνομα ήταν ΚΥΜΑ ΟΝΕ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είναι η θαλαμηγός KYMA ALPHA (όχι ΟΝΕ)

Πληροφορίες:
https://www.charterworld.com/index.h...yma-alpha-3232

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αλέξανδρε! ¶ρα φαίνεται να υπάρχει ακόμη το σκαρί που όπως διαβάζω ήταν προϊόν του περίφημου ταρσανά του Μαυρίκου της Σύρου.

----------


## npapad

> Είναι η θαλαμηγός KYMA ALPHA (όχι ΟΝΕ)
> 
> Πληροφορίες:
> https://www.charterworld.com/index.h...yma-alpha-3232
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες.





> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αλέξανδρε! ¶ρα φαίνεται να υπάρχει ακόμη το σκαρί που όπως διαβάζω ήταν προϊόν του περίφημου ταρσανά του Μαυρίκου της Σύρου.


Και λίγα παραπάνω στοιχεία εδώ :
https://www.yachtcharterfleet.com/lu...kyma-alpha.htm
εδώ :
https://www.boatinternational.com/ya...a-alpha--47145
και εδώ :
http://www.liveyachting.com/kyma-alpha

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Και λίγα παραπάνω στοιχεία εδώ :
> https://www.yachtcharterfleet.com/lu...kyma-alpha.htm
> εδώ :
> https://www.boatinternational.com/ya...a-alpha--47145
> και εδώ :
> http://www.liveyachting.com/kyma-alpha


Το παράδοξο είναι ότι καμία φωτογραφία δεν υπάρχει παρόλο που υποτίθεται ότι το σκάφος είναι ακόμα διαθέσμο για ναύλωση...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και ακόμα πιό παράδοξο, το ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία φωτογραφία του όχι μόνο στα τέσσερα διαφορετικά sites που παρατέθησαν, αλλά και πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο παρά την εκτεταμένη αναζήτηση που έκανα τουλάχιστον εγώ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Και ακόμα πιό παράδοξο, το ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία φωτογραφία του όχι μόνο στα τέσσερα διαφορετικά sites που παρατέθησαν, αλλά και πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο παρά την εκτεταμένη αναζήτηση που έκανα τουλάχιστον εγώ.


Και εγώ το ίδιο φίλε Espresso Venezia.

----------


## npapad

> Αυτό το θαλασσί σκαρί το είχαμε ξαναδεί σε άλλο θέμα
> 
> 
> Η χαρακτηριστική κούρμπα που κάνει μου το θύμισε όταν βρέθηκα μπροστά στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία και πάλι από το Πασαλιμάνι
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194195





> Α.. ¶ρη το ¶νεμος. Το θυμάμαι στην Φολέγανδρο το 1987. Δυστυχώς στην δεκαετία του 80 ή αρχές 90 καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά. Νομίζω ήταν Valef Yachts.





> Διόρθωση Το όνομα ήταν ΚΥΜΑ ΟΝΕ.





> Είναι η θαλαμηγός KYMA ALPHA (όχι ΟΝΕ)
> 
> Πληροφορίες:
> https://www.charterworld.com/index.h...yma-alpha-3232
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες.





> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αλέξανδρε! ¶ρα φαίνεται να υπάρχει ακόμη το σκαρί που όπως διαβάζω ήταν προϊόν του περίφημου ταρσανά του Μαυρίκου της Σύρου.





> Και λίγα παραπάνω στοιχεία εδώ :
> https://www.yachtcharterfleet.com/lu...kyma-alpha.htm
> εδώ :
> https://www.boatinternational.com/ya...a-alpha--47145
> και εδώ :
> http://www.liveyachting.com/kyma-alpha





> Το παράδοξο είναι ότι καμία φωτογραφία δεν υπάρχει παρόλο που υποτίθεται ότι το σκάφος είναι ακόμα διαθέσμο για ναύλωση...





> Και ακόμα πιό παράδοξο, το ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία φωτογραφία του όχι μόνο στα τέσσερα διαφορετικά sites που παρατέθησαν, αλλά και πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο παρά την εκτεταμένη αναζήτηση που έκανα τουλάχιστον εγώ.





> Και εγώ το ίδιο φίλε Espresso Venezia.


Προσπαθώ μέρες τώρα να θυμηθώ τι μου θυμίζει το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος, και το θυμήθηκα σήμερα. Για δείτε το τουριστικό ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ που είχα βγάλει το 1999 στη *Σκόπελο* (post #312). Το σουλούπι το θυμίζει έντονα. (και δεν έχω στοιχεία για το ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ). Μήπως μετασκευάστηκε μετά τη φωτιά και είναι αυτό ? Μάλλον θέλει και αυτό ψάξιμο στο νηολόγιο !

----------


## Ellinis

Ο φίλος kost με ενημέρωσε για την παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ΚΥΜΑ στη σελίδα των Ναυπηγείων Ταρσανα. Όπως αναφέρουν εκεί αρχικά ανήκε στον Μαρη Εμπειρίκο.
Νεκτάριε, εμένα δεν μου ταιριάζει και τόσο νε το ΩΚΕΑΝΊΣ.

33183988_1648512298579131_7843471389079109632_o.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Βλέπουμε λοιπόν για πρώτη φορά στο βίντεο, το "θρυλικό" ναυπηγείο _Ν. Σάββα_ (όπου έχουν κατασκευαστεί δεκάδες επιβατικά (τουλάχιστον) πλοία), όταν αυτό λειτουργούσε στις πρώτες του "εγκαταστάσεις". Μέχρι σήμερα δεν γνωρίζαμε την ακριβή τοποθεσία, υπήρχαν γενικές και ασαφείς αναφορές για το Πέραμα, το Νέο Ικόνιο, το Κερατσίνι (Άγιος Γεώργιος). Στο βίντεο που παραθέσατε βλέπουμε ότι βρισκόταν ακριβώς απέναντι από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας, πολύ κοντά στον σημερινό μώλο ΔΕΗ, εκεί όπου σήμερα βρίσκεται η μεγάλη προβλήτα φορτοεκφόρτωσης containers. Εικόνες σίγουρα μίας άλλης εποχής, με ...βραχάκια δίπλα στο ναυπηγείο, βαρκούλες δεμένες και σε ...περατζάδα.


Σχετικά με την αρχική τοποθεσία του ναυπηγείου του Σάββα, βρήκα μια αναφορά του 1946 όπου αναφέρει την ναυπήγηση ενός σιδηρού σκάφους 30 μέτρων στον Πειραιά "επί της παρόδου της οδού Ασκληπιού, έναντι του ναυπηγείου Ν. Σάββα". Η οδός Ασκληπιού βρίσκεται κάθετα στις γραμμές του προαστιακού πίσω από το γνωστό πολυκατάστημα παιχνιδιών, στη γωνία της Ακτής Κονδύλη. Είναι μια περιοχή που σήμερα ακόμη φιλοξενεί διάσπαρτα μηχανουργεία αλλά στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα φιλοξενούσε πολλές μονάδες και ονομαζόταν "συνοικία των εργοστασίων" όπως διαβάζουμε και εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Με όλα αυτά τα εργοστάσια κ μηχανουργεια ,γνωρίζετε ότι παλιότερα ο Πειραιάς αποκαλούνταν ..."η Μαγχεστρια* της Ανατολής";;;;
*Το Μάντσεστερ παρακαλώ!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως τα λέει ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, το Μάντσεστερ της Ανατολής.

Όσον αφορά τώρα το ποστ του φίλου Άρη σχετικά με την αρχική τοποθεσία του ναυπηγείου Σάββα. Άρη, το ποστ μου που (σωστά) παρέθεσες, είναι αρκετά προγενέστερο ενός δεύτερου που έκανα αρκετά αργότερα, δύο χρόνια μετά το πρώτο, το 2015, _εδώ_. Τότε, μετά από συζητήσεις που είχα με τους αδελφούς Σάββα, Δημήτρη και Κώστα (γιούς του Νικολάου Σάββα), είχα μάθει ότι το πρώτο ναυπηγείο Ν. Σάββα δεν ήταν αυτό στο Νέο Ικόνιο που απαλλοτριώθηκε από το κράτος το 1965, αλλά αυτό που "υπάρχει" ανενεργό μέχρι και σήμερα στην θέση Βλύχα Ελευσίνας. Μάλιστα για αυτό το ναυπηγείο μου είχε ειπωθεί ότι λειτουργούσε και πριν ακόμα τον πόλεμο, πριν το 1940.

Άρα η αρχική τοποθεσία του ναυπηγείου Σάββα (ναυπηγείου, με την πλήρη "εικόνα" του όρου, δηλαδή δίπλα σε θαλάσσιο χώρο), ήταν η Βλύχα Ελευσίνας. Για το ναυπηγείο στην οδό Ασκληπιού, δεν μου είχαν αναφέρει απολύτως τίποτα, ωστόσο μπορώ -αρκετά βάσιμα θεωρώ- να υποθέσω, ότι στην οδό Ασκληπιού υπήρχε κάποιο υποτυπώδες γραφείο ή έστω μικρό μηχανουργείο, μιας και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι εκείνα τα χρόνια η Βλύχα στην Ελευσίνα ήταν μία έρημη περιοχή (όχι πως δεν είναι ακόμα και σήμερα !!!), για να την επισκεφθεί μάλιστα κάποιος τότε με τα υπάρχοντα μέσα και δρόμους θα χρειαζόταν οπωσδήποτε η .....διοργάνωση ημερήσιας εκδρομής.

Την "συνοικία των εργοστασίων" όπως έγραψες, την γνωρίζω πολύ καλά, μιας και γεννήθηκα και έζησα τα πρώτα 2-3 μου χρόνια λίγες εκατοντάδες μέτρα πιό πάνω, στην Αγιά Σοφιά, και την επισκέπτομαι πολύ συχνά (λόγω συγγενών) μέχρι σήμερα. Είναι μία αρκετά μεγάλη περιοχή, όπως την έχω οριοθετήσει με κόκκινη γραμμή στο παρακάτω screenshot.

Screenshot.jpg

Σε όλο σχεδόν τον 20ο αιώνα (περίπου μέχρι το 1990) εκεί υπήρχαν πράγματι μόνο εργοστάσια, βιοτεχνίες, μηχανουργεία, λαμαρινάδικα, και μάλιστα μετά τον Β' Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο την αποκαλούσαν "Λαμαρίνες", κι αυτό διότι με τους βομβαρδισμούς του πολέμου, είχαν ανοίξει τεράστιοι λάκκοι (κρατήρες !!!) και για να μπορούν να περνάνε αυτοκίνητα και φορτηγά τους είχαν καλύψει με μεγάλες λαμαρίνες. Ναυπηγεία λοιπόν (επαναλαμβάνω, με την πλήρη έννοια της λέξης) δεν υπήρχαν στην περιοχή. Τώρα, να υπήρχαν ένα - δύο λαμαρινάδικα που αναλάμβαναν κάποια μικροναυπηγική δουλειά, ή επισκευές σε μηχανές πλοίων, διόλου απίθανο.

----------


## Ellinis

Πέραμα 1967 με το ΑΓ.ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ του Λάτση δεξιά και το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ του Νομικού να ξεχωρίζει αριστερά, σε δυο καρέ από την ταινία "Death on the Run".

perama1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια από μια φωτογραφία που τραβήχτηκε στα Αμπελάκια, μάλλον κατά την δεκαετία του εξήντα. Απέναντι βλέπουμε δεμένα μια σειρά από εκποιηθέντα προφανώς ναρκαλιευτικά του Π.Ν. και δεξιά κάποια από τις βυθοκόρους που έχουμε δει και άλλοτε στο σημείο.

IMG_8335B.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για το ναυαγοσωστικό ΛΕΩΝ έχουμε αναφερθεί στο φόρουμ ξανά...



> Μια χορταστική φωτογραφία του Πειραιά με το  ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και το ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ σε πρώτο πλάνο μαζί με ένα πολεμικό. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188486





> Στη Νο1 το πολεμικό είναι αμερικάνικο ρυμουλκό-ναυαγοσωστικό.


 


> Ισως να πρόκειται για το ΛΕΩΝ  του  Ε.Τ.Μ.Λ.Ε.





> Εκεί πήγε κ μένα το μυαλό μου.


και εδώ...



> Ήταν της κλάσης Sotoyomo (534 tfl, 1 GM  diesel electric 1500 shp, 13.0 kts) .Πολλά απ'αυτά παραχωρήθηκαν από  τους Αμερικάνους σε άλλα ναυτικά γιά την ίδια χρήση ή κ σαν περιπολικά  ανοικτής θαλάσσης.Άλλα πάλι πουλήθηκαν γιά εμπορική χρήση όπως αυτά εδώ.
> Ένα άλλο ελληνικό ήταν το ΛΕΩΝ (496 κοχ, 1943,  IMO 5206376, αμερικάνικο  όνομα άγνωστο) του πρώην Υπουργείου Δημοσίων Έργων.Αρχές δεκαετίας 70  το θυμάμαι δεμένο στο Αμπελάκι μαζί με μιά ατμοκίνητη βυθοκόρο,ίσως κ  κανένα άλλο.Ήταν γκρι βαμένα κ σαν παιδί που ήμουν,απορούσα μήπως ήταν  του ΠΝ.


οπότε να το δούμε παρακάτω στο Αμπελάκι το 1984 σε φωτογραφία του φίλου Peter Fitzpatrick.
Ήταν το πρωην ΑΤΡ-97 του Αμερικανικού Π.Ν. (ναυπήγησης 1943 στο Πορτ Αρθουρ) και διαλύθηκε το 1999 στου Σάββα. 

LEON at Ambelaki breakers in 1983 by Peter Fitzpatrick.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> οπότε να το δούμε παρακάτω στο Αμπελάκι το 1984 σε φωτογραφία του φίλου Peter Fitzpatrick.
> Ήταν το πρωην ΑΤΡ-97 του Αμερικανικού Π.Ν. (ναυπήγησης 1943 στο Πορτ Αρθουρ) και διαλύθηκε το 1999 στου Σάββα. 
> 
> LEON at Ambelaki breakers in 1983 by Peter Fitzpatrick.jpg


ATR97 ήταν ο πλευρικός κ μετά ATA170.Κατά το navsource διαλύθηκε στην Κυνόσουρα το 1990.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ήταν της κλάσης Sotoyomo (534 tfl, 1 GM   diesel electric 1500 shp, 13.0 kts) .Πολλά απ'αυτά παραχωρήθηκαν από   τους Αμερικάνους σε άλλα ναυτικά γιά την ίδια χρήση ή κ σαν περιπολικά   ανοικτής θαλάσσης.Άλλα πάλι πουλήθηκαν γιά εμπορική χρήση όπως αυτά εδώ.
> Ένα άλλο ελληνικό ήταν το ΛΕΩΝ (496 κοχ, 1943,  IMO 5206376, αμερικάνικο   όνομα άγνωστο) του πρώην Υπουργείου Δημοσίων Έργων.Αρχές δεκαετίας 70   το θυμάμαι δεμένο στο Αμπελάκι μαζί με μιά ατμοκίνητη βυθοκόρο,ίσως κ   κανένα άλλο.Ήταν γκρι βαμένα κ σαν παιδί που ήμουν,απορούσα μήπως ήταν   του ΠΝ.


Να δούμε και τη βυθοκόρο που μάλλον είναι αυτή που θυμάται ο φίλος ΒΧ. Η φωτογραφία είναι του Peter Fitzpatrick από το 1984-85. Ενδιαφέρον είναι και το μισοτελειωμένο ρυμουλκό δίπλα της...
ambelaki (2).jpg

Στο παραπέτω πάνω από τη πλώρη αχνοφαίνεται το όνομα και νομίζω οτι είναι η ΛΕΡΟΣ. 
H ΛΕΡΟΣ είχε προέλθει από την ανέλκυση μιας ιταλική βυθοκόρου από το βυθό  στο Παρθένι της Λέρου το 1946. Το εκτοπίσματος 400 τόνων σκάφος "_βρισκόταν βυθισμένο με  κλίση 90 μοιρών και σε βάθος 8 έως 9 μέτρων. Τα συνεργεία του Ο.Α.Ν.  ξεκίνησαν τις εργασίες τους τοποθετώντας συρματόσκοινα στα πλευρά της  βυθοκόρου και με τη χρήση παλάγκων κατόρθωσαν να την ανορθώσουν. Στις 22  Ιανουαρίου 1949 η βυθοκόρος ανελκύστηκε και κατόπιν επισκευών πουλήθηκε  στο Ειδικό Ταμείο Μηχανημάτων Λιμενικών Έργων λαμβάνοντας το όνομα  ΛΕΡΟΣ._" Απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο "Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το ημιτελές Ρ/Κ είναι μέρος παραγγελίας του αντίστοιχου κυπριακού οργανισμού λιμένων στο ναυτπηγείο Γκούμα.
Θυμάμαι ήταν αρκετό καιρό εκεί,όνομα ενός από αυτά ΟΝΗΣΙΛΟΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του PJF με το ρυμουλκό και τη βυθοκόρο πίσω από ένα σωρό παλιοσίδερα. Η ΛΕΡΟΣ πουλήθηκε το 1984 σε ιδιώτες και έκτοτε δεν ύπηρξαν άλλες πληροφορίες οπότε εκτιμώ οτι μάλλον διαλύθηκε.

ambelaki - 85.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από το ναυπηγείο της "Ρόστρο" στο Πέραμα, τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια. 
Rontiris.jpg

Το πλοίο δεξιά αχνοφαίνεται οτι ονομαζόταν KEFALONIA και η χαρακτηριστική πρύμνη προδίδει οτι είναι τύπου Empire. Έτσι προκύπτει οτι ήταν το EMPIRE PERAK που ολοκληρώθηκε το 1945 ως πλωτό συνεργείο του Β.Ναυτικού με όνομα DULLISK COVE.Το miramar αναφέρει οτι το 1947 μετατράπηκε σε φορτηγό πλοίο, 7562gt ως KEFALONIA και οτι ανήκε στην βρετανική Haddon SS Co Ltd.
Το 1951 περιήλθε στην κυβέρνηση της Αυστραλίας ως TYALLA, το 1957 πουλήθηκε σε εταιρίας του Χονγκ-Κονγκ ως WEAR BREEZE και διαλύθηκε το 1962 μετά απο μια προσάραξη.


Στην εξαιρετική διατριβή του Β. Μανουσάκη διαβάζουμε οτι περί το 1948:



> _ γίνονταν εντατικές εργασίες στο ναυπηγείο (που όπως είδαμε είχε ιδρύσει η επιχείρηση στο Πέραμα επί κατοχής), με χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα την μετατροπή από αγγλικό  συνεργείο  του  10.000  τόνων  «Κεφαλονιά»  σε  φορτηγό._


Από την ιστοσελίδα endogenis.blogspot.com/2014/08/blog-post_50.html που έχει ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για το μηχανουργείο Ροντήρη-Στρομπούλη που αρχικά λειτούργησε την δεκαετία του '20 στον Πειραιά.

rontiris stroboulis.jpg

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία από το Αμπελάκι με διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα πλοία που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
axioscut.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία από το Αμπελάκι με διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα πλοία που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
> axioscut.jpg


To διαλυόμενο είναι το LION OF CHERONIA.Δεξιά,στο τότε ναυπηγείο Γκούμα 2 από τα ναυπηγούμενα Ρ/Κ γιά την Κύπρο.

----------


## npapad

> To διαλυόμενο είναι το LION OF CHERONIA.Δεξιά,στο τότε ναυπηγείο Γκούμα 2 από τα ναυπηγούμενα Ρ/Κ γιά την Κύπρο.


Και δίπλα του τα ΠΑΟΛΙΝΟ (IMO 5202990) και ΑΞΙΟΣ (IMO 5160843).

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες από το Πέραμα μιας άλλης εποχής. 
Η πρώτη είναι προπολεμική μιας βλέπουμε το σάτι ΞΑΝΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 14 που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1929 στα Αμπελάκια από πευκοξυλεία. Βυθίστηκε το 1944 από τους Γερμανούς έξω από τον Πειραιά, οπότε οριοθετείται και η φωτογραφία. Η εταιρία φορτοκεφορτώσεων των αδελφών Ξανθόπουλου είχε σειρά από φορτηγίδες την περίοδο του Μεσοπολέμου.

xanthopoulos 1581 perama 1931.jpg

Και η παρακάτω βγήκε στο ebay πριν λίγες εβδομάδες και δείχνει δυο μότορσιπ τραβηγμένα σε καρνάγιο του Περάματος την περίοδο της Κατοχής.
perama 40s.jpg

----------

